# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  BlackRock, Vanguard, State Street own the US

## Firestarter

When investigating the 1 October Las Vegas “mass shooting” I found out about Vanguard and Fidelity (FMR). I postponed starting a thread on this, because there were some other things I wanted to do first.

First I looked at the major shareholders in Live Nation Entertainment Inc, which includes Vanguard (several times) and Fidelity: http://investors.morningstar.com/own...jor.html?t=LYV
(archived here: http://archive.is/gfOhJ)

Then I looked at the major shareholders in MGM Resorts, which includes Vanguard (multiple times) and BlackRock: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/MGM/holders?p=MGM
(archived here: http://archive.is/Du5Bl)

Then I looked at the major shareholders in Las Vegas Sands, which includes Vanguard (multiple times), BlackRock and Fidelity (FMR, LLC): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/LVS/holders?p=LVS
(archived here: http://archive.is/fEl81)


Basically there are four investment funds – the Big Four - that control the US economy:
BlackRock,
Vanguard Group,
State Street,
Fidelity.

The 8 largest US financial companies - JP Morgan, Wells Fargo, Bank of America, Citigroup, Goldman Sachs, U.S. Bancorp, Bank of New York Mellon and Morgan Stanley - are 100% controlled by ten shareholders. The “big four” are major shareholders in all of these 8 financial institutions.
As a result, the privately owned Federal Reserve is controlled by the Big Four…

Some of the major companies controlled by the Big Four include:
Alcoa, Altria Group, American International Group, AT&T,

Boeing, Caterpillar, Coca-Cola, DuPont,

Exxon Mobil, General Electric, General Motors, Hewlett-Packard,

Home Depot, Honeywell International, Intel, International Business Machines,

Johnson & Johnson, JP Morgan Chase, McDonald's, Merck,

Microsoft, 3M, Pfizer, Procter & Gamble,

United Technologies, Verizon Communications, Wal-Mart Stores,

Time Warner, Walt Disney, Viacom, Rupert Murdoch's News Corporation,

CBS, NBC Universal: http://www.pravdareport.com/business...e_the_world-0/
(archived here: http://archive.is/CTDsD)


The following story talks about the Big Three passive investment funds: BlackRock, Vanguard and State Street (thus without Fidelity).
The Big Three, taken together are the largest shareholder in 40% of all publicly listed firms in the USA.
In the S&P 500 – the benchmark index of America’s largest corporations – the “big three” are the largest shareholder in 438 of the 500 firms (or roughly 88%), including Apple, Microsoft, ExxonMobil, General Electric and Coca-Cola.

In 2015, CEO of Vanguard William McNabb said: 


> In the past, some have mistakenly assumed that our predominantly passive management style suggests a passive attitude with respect to corporate governance. Nothing could be further from the truth.


 http://theconversation.com/these-thr...-america-77072
(archived here: http://archive.is/rZENG)

The last story was based on the following report, which concludes that the Big Three have risen considerably over the last decade and their control over the US economy is comparable to that of John D. Rockefeller and JP Morgan some hundred years ago.
BlackRock was founded in 1988 as part of the Blackstone Group of Baron Jacob Rothschild. According to the state media BlackRock is independent from Blackstone since 1995.

BlackRock is the largest of the Big Three and the biggest asset manager in the world. At mid-2016, BlackRock had $4.5 trillion in assets under management.
Vanguard — with $3.6 trillion in assets under management in mid-2016 — is currently the fastest growing asset manager of the Big Three. In 2015, the group had inflows of $236 billion, the largest annual flow of money to an asset managing company of all-time.
State Street is smaller than BlackRock and Vanguard, but still one of the largest global asset managers. In mid-2016, it had $2.3 trillion in assets under management.

The Big Three vote similar. They side with management in more than 90% of votes.
In at least one prominent case BlackRock convinced the central corporate governance team to change its policy: https://www.cambridge.org/core/servi...ncial_risk.pdf

See the following figure that shows that the Big Three dominate the US economy.

----------


## Krugminator2

Okay?

I do see the problem with passive investing and how it can create a lack of corporate accountability. In fact, I agree with that statement.

But for some reason I suspect you have a problem with Warren Buffett and Carl Icahn  and activist hedge funds in general and would not want them getting more power. I think your problem might be with capitalism in general.

----------


## Firestarter

> But for some reason I suspect you have a problem with Warren Buffett and Carl Icahn and activist hedge funds in general and would not want them getting more power. I think your problem might be with capitalism in general.


 I hope we can agree that when our economy is effectively a monopoly, we are effectively enslaved by a totalitarian state. I really don't care which "ism" - capitalism, liberalism, socialism, communism or... Zionism - is used as an excuse for creating a one world monopoly.

At the end of 2005, Vanguard owned 5% or more of only 3 S&P 500 companies.
By the end of June 2016, that number had rocketed to 468 companies, or about 94% …

Vanguard has 15 people overseeing about 13,000 companies around the world.
BlackRock has about 24 people who work on governance issues at some 14,000 companies, and it plans to add 7 more in 2016/2017.

How BlackRock and the other big investment funds vote often determines the outcome.
Between 2014 and 2015, there were nearly 20 unsuccessful shareholder proposals on environmental and social issues that would have passed with the support of BlackRock, Vanguard or State Street.

Edkins said BlackRock has influence in about 1,200 of the US companies owned by its passive funds. She said meetings behind closed doors are more influential than votes against management.
In 2015, BlackRock voted for the $18 billion merger between professional service providers Towers Watson and Willis Group.
In June 2016, BlackRock, voted against the executive pay plan at Mylan, which has since been embroiled in controversy over its pricing of the EpiPen drug: https://www.fnlondon.com/articles/pa...okers-20161025
(archived here: http://archive.is/prsXN)


From 1995 to 2000, Richard Cheney was director of Halliburton and may have received deferred compensation and other benefits from Halliburton for a period of five years.
In 2008, when Cheney was Vice President, the Vanguard Group, with 7.6 million shares worth about $176 million, was the 10th largest Halliburton shareholder. Halliburton was awarded a huge almost open-ended non-competitive-bid contract for work in Iraq, worth over $2 billion.
Vanguard was/is also a huge owner in ExxonMobil and ConocoPhillips.

Vice President Cheney's disclosure statement showed that he had $18 to $87 million invested through Vanguard: http://www.populist.com/03.19.burns.html


In November 2008, Willacy County District Attorney Juan Angel Guerra  indicted Vice President Dick Cheney and former Attorney General Alberto Gonzales for neglecting federal prisoners and responsibility for abuses in the privately run prisons in Willacy County in South Texas.
Guerra estimated Cheney's investment in the Vanguard Group at $85 million (not blind!).
The 3 top prison companies Corrections Corporation of America (CCA), GEO Group and Cornell, have the Vanguard Group as major shareholder in common.

Guerra found out that in 2006 Cheney shut down the investigation into the killing of prison inmate Gregorio De La Rosa Jr. Guerra says Cheney stopped the investigation so that the value of his shares Vanguard would rise.
Guerra was himself indicted by Marvin Mosbacker on behalf of the Bush administration for investigating a little too hard…
The investigation was taken over by the FBI (where have I heard this before?). The assistant US attorney that was handling the investigation - Marvin Mosbacker: https://www.democracynow.org/2008/11...zales_indicted
(archived here: http://archive.is/mKGNH)

For some reason the Judge dismissed the case against Cheney and Gonzales, after a mere 2 weeks.
Maybe Guerra should have invested in Vanguard; a two-page notice tacked to a bulletin board advertised the 6 January 2009 foreclosure sale of his home: http://www.raymondville-chronicle.co.../news/019.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/TnVdy)


Vanguard is apparently one of the companies that profits from the enormous prison population in the USA: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ion-in-the-USA

----------


## Krugminator2

> I hope we can agree that when our economy is effectively a monopoly, we are effectively enslaved by a totalitarian state.


No. The economy is not a monopoly.




> Vanguard is apparently one of the companies that profits from the enormous prison population in the USA:


Vanguard is a mutual fund. Mutual funds hold stocks. Vanguard became large because they offered a product at a lower price than its competitors. Vanguard funds basically own every stock in the investable universe.

Vanguard doesn't care at all about private prisons or anything you are saying. Not even a little bit.  They actually don't profit from their investments or than the very small increase in their total assets. The people invested in the funds get 99.75% of the profits

----------


## Zippyjuan

> No. The economy is not a monopoly.
> 
> 
> 
> Vanguard is a mutual fund. Mutual funds hold stocks. Vanguard became large because they offered a product at a lower price than its competitors. Vanguard funds basically own every stock in the investable universe.
> 
> Vanguard doesn't care at all about private prisons or anything you are saying. Not even a little bit.  They actually don't profit from their investments or than the very small increase in their total assets. The people invested in the funds get 99.75% of the profits


Vanguard is particularly known for their very low cost (costs reduce your returns- lower costs means higher returns) index funds.  I have a couple.  An index fund buys and holds the same stocks as the index in the same percentages.  This means they aren't buying and selling (except for people adding to or reducing their accounts).  Look up any stock and they are likely among the biggest share holders.  They don't own all those shares themselves- the shares are owned by people with money in accounts with them.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Vanguard is particularly known for their very low cost (costs reduce your returns- lower costs means higher returns) index funds.  I have a couple.  An index fund buys and holds the same stocks as the index in the same percentages.  This means they aren't buying and selling (except for people adding to or reducing their accounts).  Look up any stock and they are likely among the biggest share holders.  They don't own all those shares themselves- the shares are owned by people with money in accounts with them.


Right. Literally every single part of what you just said is in the comment you responded to.

----------


## devil21

+rep Firestarter, if for no other reason than researching on your own.  You can go deeper down the rabbit hole by looking into how those major funds relate to the true legal owner of practically all stocks, bonds, etc.  Look into the DTC and Cede & Co.

----------


## Firestarter

I try to keep the focus on BlackRock and Vanguard, maybe in some time I’ll widen the scope, but I don’t know if that will lead to the Depository Trust Company (DTC) and Cede & Co.


Regularly after I start a thread, stories with similar keywords are put on the internet to bury mine. After I started this thread on 2 December, on 4 December Bloomberg published a story on BlackRock, Vanguard and State Street: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/featu...than-you-think
(archived here: http://archive.is/4UgMe)


It is based on, for example, the following 83 page paper that was posted “recently” in April 2014: https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/Papers....act_id=2427345

----------


## devil21

I'm sure you know that many forums, especially the ones with the "smart people", are closely monitored and all of the important ones are owned by tptb now.

Why the DTC and subsidiary Cede & Co is important is because 

1)they are the legal owner of all of the stocks you referenced (investors only have a 'use title', not legal ownership title)
2)the basis of all value in stocks and all financial instruments are under custodial control of the DTC ("The Tower Of Power").  That basis?  The birth registration documents of nearly every man, woman and child on the American land mass.  The registrations turn people into legal slaves, hence why Fidelity's logo was the pyramid and capstone.  Ancient bondage.

Good luck with your research and do keep posting.  The rabbit hole is deeeeeep.

(Same or similar operations are at work in every Rothschild central bank controlled country.)

----------


## Firestarter

> I'm sure you know that many forums, especially the ones with the "smart people", are closely monitored and all of the important ones are owned by tptb now.


 I'm afraid that most people rather watch some stupid Youtube video or mind numbing show or movie on the telescreen, than read something of more than 100 words...


BlackRock, Vanguard, and State Street together control 75% of all the money in passive funds, including 82% of ETF assets (ETF: Exchange-Traded Fund).
In 2016, BlackRock and Vanguard voted with management on compensation-related shareholder proposals 98% of the time, and State Street 84%.
Their focus is on behind-the-scenes deals. According to Vanguards Glenn Booraem: 


> By the time the issue gets to the ballot, shareholders are left with a binary choice.
> By having ongoing discussions, we can get into the shades of gray that are often directionally consistent with the shareholder proposal, but better reflect our views.


While BlackRock and Vanguard have publicly announced their commitment to environmental issues, in reality they have always voted against climate-related shareholder proposals - with the exception of one vote against ExxonMobil management. This only happened after ExxonMobil over several years had declined the BlackRock money managers repeated requests to discuss the policy: https://www.barrons.com/articles/pas...sts-1499491673

Four of the 10 ten biggest companies in the world are from the USA  1 Wal-Mart Stores, 8 Berkshire Hathaway, 9 Apple, and 10 Exxon Mobil: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/...anies-revenue/

Major shareholders in Wal-Mart include  Vanguard, BlackRock and State Street: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/WMT/holders?p=WMT
(archived here: http://archive.is/SYyl9)

Major shareholders in Berkshire Hathaway include - Fidelity (FMR)
https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/brk-a/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/7SxAd)

Major shareholders in Apple include - Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street and Fidelity (FMR): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/aapl/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/qXaQ3)

Major shareholders in Exxon Mobil include  Vanguard, BlackRock and State Street: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/xom/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/watUw)


Vanguard is by far the biggest growing investment fund over the last 3 years. Vanguard funds gathered an additional $823 billion from 2014 to 2016. All of the 4,000 other investment firms combined took in just a net $97 billion during that same period. In other words, Vanguard scooped up about 8.5 times as much money as all of its competitors
Vanguards assets under management have skyrocketed from $1 trillion, 7 years ago, to $4.2 trillion. About $3 trillion of this is invested in passive index-based strategies, with the rest in active funds. These days, Vanguards traders funnel up to $2 billion a day into a variety of stocks from the biggest to thousands of smaller companies  thats 20 times Vanguards daily investments in 2009.
In February, March of this year, 90% of the money invested in a United States mutual fund or E.T.F. was absorbed by Vanguard: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/14/b...ds-growth.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/f5fFA)

----------


## Firestarter

It’s interesting to look at last year’s presidential candidates in this context.

Hillary Clinton in 2015 disclosed that she had invested between $5 million and $25 million in Vanguard's S&P 500 index fund, which invests in the 500 largest publicly-traded companies in the US.
Clinton also had $5 million to $25 million in "JP Morgan Custody Account (Cash)". None of her other investments were worth more than $1 million: https://www.vox.com/2015/5/18/861804...funds-vanguard

In what looks like a conflict of interests, in 2012 Bill Clinton got rewarded with $400,000 for 2 speeches to Vanguard institutional client groups: http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/i...on-200000.html


In March 2016, Reuters reported that 18 of the 21 the hedge funds in which Donald Trump had invested had been losing money since 2015, an average loss of 8.5% in 2015. In the first 2 months of 2016 Trump's funds lost another 2.9%.


Compared to stock market and hedge fund industry benchmarks that broke even or came close to it in 2015, Donald’s investments didn’t fare well.
Most investments by Trump were made in BlackRock's Obsidian fund, followed by Paulson & Co (of John Paulson) and Baron Capital (of Ron Baron).
Trump's funds that fell in 2015 have done better in the years before 2015. BlackRock's Obsidian fund for example, has averaged annual returns of 3.39% percent from 2011-2015: https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-us...-idUKKCN0WQ0WI

In contrast to 2015, Donald Trump reported impressive profits on his investments in stock and funds in July 2015. I don’t know when he invested first (so don’t know over what period he made these profits).
A profit of $27 million on $67.3 million invested in stocks (40% gains).
A profit of $22.4 million on $68.2 million invested in funds (23% gains): https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-st...ly-15-2015.pdf

Ivanka Trump also invested BlackRock’s Obsidian hedge fund.
Donald Trump has claimed that he doesn’t need to divest his assets in BlackRock, as the conflict-of-interest rules don’t apply to him: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...b062043ad4b049


John Paulson (who has worked at Goldman Sachs) was also part of Trump’s financial team for the elections.
Paulson should be infamous for making over $5 billion by betting against his own clients, while playing a part in crashing the American mortgage markets in 2008. After making billions of dollars Goldman Sachs paid $550 million to settle fraud charges with the SEC and had the Frenchman Fabrice Tourre convicted for this multibillion fraud.
Eventually the crisis spread worldwide and bankrupted the Royal Bank of Scotland. The taxpayers paid for the losses: http://www.gregpalast.com/the-frog-w...inance-crisis/


The CEO of BlackRock, long-time Democrat Larry Fink, was expected to become US Treasurer if Hillary would have become president. BlackRock first went public in 1999.
Throughout the crisis, Fink was negotiating with then-President of the New York Federal Reserve, Timothy Geithner, Treasury Secretary and the former CEO of Goldman Sachs Hank Paulson, and Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke.

When the taxpayer had to pay and a lot of Americans lost their homes, it was BlackRock that made the profit. In 2009, in the aftermath of the crisis, BlackRock purchased Barclays Global Investors for the relatively small cost of $13.5 billion, and became the biggest investment fund in one quick move.
In 2013, BlackRock appointed to its board of directors Cheryl Mills. Mills was chief of staff to Hillary Clinton at the State Department, and among the inner circle of advisers for Hillary Clinton. Mills had been one of President Bill Clinton’s attorneys during his impeachment.
Mills explained that she still advises and speaks with Hillary regularly: http://www.occupy.com/article/exposi....VQXI6YSh.dpbs


President Trump selected former Goldman Sachs banker Steve Mnuchin for treasury secretary.
The “_Strategic and Policy Forum_” of Donald Trump is led by billionaire Blackstone founder Stephen Schwarzman. This forum also includes BlackRock CEO Larry Fink: http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/02/inve...ex.html?iid=EL

In 2009, Mnuchin was involved in a group of investors that included George Soros and John Paulson to buy the IndyMac Bank that had been shut down in 2008. After they renamed it OneWest Bank it was sold a few years later with a profit of billions: https://www.thenation.com/article/th...ance-chairman/

While Hillary Clinton was made an honorary member of Skull & Bones in 2016, Steven Mnuchin was initiated in 1985, and Stephen A. Schwarzman became a Bonesman in 1969.


Here’s a nice picture of the panel at a Bloomberg Global Business Forum event in New York, 20 September 2017. From left to right: Canadian PM Justin Trudeau, Dutch PM Mark Rutte, CEO of BlackRock Laurence Fink, and CEO of Blackstone Stephen Schwarzman.






> The registrations turn people into legal slaves, hence why Fidelity's logo was the pyramid and capstone.  Ancient bondage.

----------


## devil21

^^^^^
And that's IMF head LaGarde on the far left "moderating" the forum.

These elite types essentially steal the labor of the slave class, through a "magical alchemy" process of turning lead into gold.  The lowest slave (lead) becomes profitable (gold) by using slave driving techniques taught in the Talmud and taught by the mystery schools they belong to, such as freemasonry.  None of them do anything productive themselves.  They just steal other's labor, the same as pharoahs in ancient Egypt and other ancient slave civilizations did.  US Treasury auctions are nothing more than modern slave auctions, where the Treasury bundles up the assigned value of the new slaves and sells their future labor to the highest bidder.

----------


## Firestarter

A lot of “conspiracy theorists” claim that bankers rule the world, but it now becomes clear that a mere 4 investment funds – of which BlackRock and Vanguard are by far the biggest - control the major banks in the US.




> And that's IMF head LaGarde on the far left "moderating" the forum.


I once thought that the IMF and World Bank are some of the main tools to keep us enslaved: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-Bank-and-IMF
By now I'm thinking that the 2 ordinary looking men on the right of the previous photo have a lot more power (and money) than Managing Director of the IMF Christine Lagarde...


During the 2007-2009 crisis, the Federal Reserve supported banks with more than $16 trillion in credit (the amount of credit received is in brackets in billions of dollars): Citigroup (2,500); Morgan Stanley (2,004); Merrill Lynch (1,949); Bank of America (1,344); *Barclays PLC* (868); Bear Sterns (853); Goldman Sachs (814); *Royal Bank of Scotland* (541); JP Morgan (391); *Deutsche Bank* (354); *Credit Swiss* (262); *UBS* (287); Leman Brothers (183); *Bank of Scotland* (181); and *BNP Paribas* (175).
Strangely foreign banks (highlighted in the previous list) received nearly $2.5 trillion.

The first of the following tables shows how the Big Four control the biggest 6 US banks.
The second table shows that the percentages owned are even higher, for example Vanguard owns at least an additional 3.59% on top of the 4.91% listed in the first table. Relatively Vanguard owns even more of these big banks than of other corporations.


The biggest 5 individual shareholders in Goldman Sachs are senior managers at Goldman Sachs – Lloyd Blankfein, John Weinberg, Mark Schwartz, Gregory Palm and David Viniar.
Together these 5 men hold more than 5.5 million shares in Goldman Sachs (1.3%): https://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...e-banks-i.html


The influence of the big investments funds is even bigger than can be expected based on the percentages of the companies they own.
These investments funds own so-called “voting shares”, while other shareholders often own “privileged shares”. The “privileged shares” give their holders privileges like receiving a fixed dividend, but deprive them of the right to vote at shareholder meetings. If my pension would be invested by a fund, I would be interested in privileges like receiving a fixed dividend, but wouldn’t want the fund that “invests” it for me to vote on the company policy.

Financial holding companies like the Vanguard Group, BlackRock, State Street Corporation and Fidelity (FMR) own mainly voting shares, which means that they have even more voting power than their share suggests. These funds have the real control over the US banking system.
In my opinion a “passive” fund that owns “voting shares” is a _contradictio in terminis_.

Also some banks are major shareholders in other banks.
JP Morgan Chase for example holds more than 1.5% of the shares in 4 of the big US banks - Bank of America, Citigroup, Wells Fargo and Morgan Stanley. The Big Four also own many shares in JP Morgan Chase.
The Bank of New York Mellon Corporation also holds shares in the big US banks. New York Mellon is also controlled by the Big Three – Vanguard 5.15%; State Street Corporation 4.72%; and BlackRock 2.62% (in 2015).

In 2011, a Swiss report showed that 1,128 companies and banks were at the core of global finance at the beginning of the financial crisis (2007). An even denser core of 147 companies controlled 40% of all corporate assets in the world.
Since 2009, the assets have become even denser (over fewer companies)…

Also interesting is that the Big Four investment funds control trillions of dollars worth of assets with a rather modest number of employees. With total assets of around $15 trillion, the Big Four together have less than 100,000 employees.
Citigroup alone has nearly 250,000 employees, while Wells Fargo has 280,000: https://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...-banks-ii.html


In 2015, Fidelity and State Street owned stocks in the Federal Reserve: https://philosophyofmetrics.com/wp-c...Banks-2015.pdf

The companies that own shares in the Federal Reserve don’t have voting rights, but a 6% dividend per year (which is much higher than what I get on my savings).
According to the state media, the Federal Reserve is privately owned, but the Congress decides. How Congress could exercise control, when the Federal Reserve isn’t even audited, is beyond my level of understanding...
According to the state media, the Federal Reserve doesn’t make profit, which contradicts that the profits go back to the US Treasury: http://www.businessinsider.com/who-a...true&r=US&IR=T

----------


## devil21

@Firestarter, check your inbox and also check out this post, particularly the part about stock market operation.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6564386




> A lot of “conspiracy theorists” claim that bankers rule the world, but it now becomes clear that a mere 4 investment funds – of which BlackRock and Vanguard are by far the biggest - control the major banks in the US.


"Bankers" is a short-hand term for CFR and lateral organizations and their bosses.  See Myron Fagan's CFR/Illuminati video on youtube to understand who the "bankers" are.  When you're talking about these mega investment funds, you're still only scratching the surface.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> In 2015, Fidelity and State Street owned stocks in the Federal Reserve: https://philosophyofmetrics.com/wp-c...Banks-2015.pdf
> 
> The companies that own shares in the Federal Reserve don’t have voting rights, but a 6% dividend per year (which is much higher than what I get on my savings).
> According to the state media, the Federal Reserve is privately owned, but the Congress decides. How Congress could exercise control, when the Federal Reserve isn’t even audited, is beyond my level of understanding...
> According to the state media, the Federal Reserve doesn’t make profit, which contradicts that the profits go back to the US Treasury: http://www.businessinsider.com/who-a...true&r=US&IR=T


Member banks are required to purchase stock in the Federal Reserve to become members and have access to their services.  They are required to put up six percent of their assets in exchange for those shares and yes, they do pay a six percent dividend by law.  But the shares are more a membership fee than real stocks like in companies.  They can't be bought and sold and contain no voting rights.  It is not the same as buying stocks as in say Citibank or Vanguard. It isn't any sort of "ownership" in the Federal Reserve. 




> In 2015, Fidelity and State Street owned stocks in the Federal Reserve: https://philosophyofmetrics.com/wp-c...Banks-2015.pdf


The bank listed is Fidelity State Bank and Trust Company.  That is not the same as the Fidelity Investment company. 

Fidelity State Bank and Holding Company:  http://www.fidelitytopeka.com/home/about/history

Fidelity Investments:  https://www.fidelity.com/



True the Federal Reserve turns their profits over to the US Treasury (minus their expenses).  They are non-profit in that they do not retain their profits.  And they are audited.  https://www.federalreserve.gov/about...statements.htm




> During the 2007-2009 crisis, the Federal Reserve supported banks with* more than $16 trillion in credit* (the amount of credit received is in brackets in billions of dollars): Citigroup (2,500); Morgan Stanley (2,004); Merrill Lynch (1,949); Bank of America (1,344); Barclays PLC (868); Bear Sterns (853); Goldman Sachs (814); Royal Bank of Scotland (541); JP Morgan (391); Deutsche Bank (354); Credit Swiss (262); UBS (287); Leman Brothers (183); Bank of Scotland (181); and BNP Paribas (175).
> Strangely foreign banks (highlighted in the previous list) received nearly $2.5 trillion.


The Fed did provide loans to US branches of some foreign held banks.  True.  But the figures for how much money the Fed loaned out is highly exaggerated.  The loans were overnight- one day.  If a bank kept it another day, it was counted as a new loan even if the amount was unchanged. If a bank took out $10 million and kept it for a month, it counted as $300 million in loans- not the $10 million they actually took out.  Total actual loans was much closer to $1 trillion- not $16 trillion.

----------


## Firestarter

I see a lot of “True, but” constructions in the last post...




> The bank listed is Fidelity State Bank and Trust Company.  That is not the same as the Fidelity Investment company. 
> 
> Fidelity State Bank and Holding Company:  http://www.fidelitytopeka.com/home/about/history
> 
> Fidelity Investments:  https://www.fidelity.com/


Thank you, that’s a good correction.
It would have been even better, if you would´ve noted that the Fidelity Trust Company since 1988 is part of the giant US bank Wells Fargo (that´s effectively controlled by the Big Four): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fidelity_Trust_Company
While it´s impressive that you know that these 2 Fidelity´s are different organisations; Wells Fargo isn´t even in “your” link…

Wells Fargo is partner in crime with the money laundering HSBC bank in the Wells Fargo HSBC Trade Bank.
The same member of CFR, Elaine Chao, who was nominated by President Donald for Secretary of Transportation, used to sit on Wells Fargo´s board of directors.
The father of Elaine, James S.C. Chao, was a classmate of Jiang Zemin, China’s president in the 1990s, and have remained good friends ever since.
James Chao founded the Foremost Maritime Corporation that in 2014 was caught trafficking ninety pounds of cocaine: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6467747





> True the Federal Reserve turns their profits over to the US Treasury (minus their expenses).  They are non-profit in that they do not retain their profits.  And they are audited.  https://www.federalreserve.gov/about...statements.htm


That´s a ridiculous claim to make, especially on Ronpaulforums.
Maybe you´ve heard of former Congressman Ron Paul, who over the years has repeatedly called for auditing the Fed.

An organisation can either be audited or not.
The “audit” of the Federal Reserve is not a (real) “audit” at all, but a mere PR-stunt. Such an “audiot” is comparable to saying that the customs can check all things that are imported with the exception of plastic bags containing some white powder…

It is prohibited by law to audit the following areas of the Federal Reserve:
1.     Transactions with a foreign central bank, government of a foreign country, or private international financing organisation;
2.     Decisions and actions on monetary policy matters, like discount window operations, reserves of member banks, securities credit, interest on deposits, and open market operations;
3.     Transactions made under the direction of the Federal Open Market Committee.

For more information on the “audiot” of the Federal Reserve, see the following story by some Senator named Rand Paul: http://dailycaller.com/2017/08/21/it...audit-the-fed/

----------


## devil21

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-1...ney-runs-world

----------


## devil21

Something worth noting regarding these few companies is that they are also the biggest ETF issuers, therefore they "buy" the stocks that make up the ETF contents.  By having these mega funds buy up the stocks that make up their ETFs, it keeps the stocks out of the accounts of retail investors.  Retail investors instead are investing in a derivative of the stocks, not the stocks themselves.

----------


## Firestarter

It really is amazing how these investments funds control the complete economy with _other people’s money_. These investment funds are supported by the very low interest rates on bank accounts...

This post is about the complete dominance over our deaf, dumb and blind media by the Big Four.
The biggest media conglomerates in the US are the following 6: Comcast, The Walt Disney Company, News Corp., Time Warner, Viacom, and CBS Corporation.

Major shareholders in Comcast Corporation include Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR), and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/CMCSA/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/AZdbt)

Major shareholders in Walt Disney Company include Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/DIS/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/V9atH)

Major shareholders in News Corporation (this is reportedly completely controlled by Rupert Murdoch) include Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/NWS/holders?p=NWS
(archived here: http://archive.is/nROUr)

Major shareholders in Time Warner Inc. include Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR):
https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/twx/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/VQrpl

Major shareholders in Viacom Inc. include Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street, and Capital (class B shares): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/VIAB/holders?p=VIAB
(archived here: http://archive.is/DvJ4Q)

Major shareholders in Viacom Inc. include Fidelity (FMR), and Thomas E. Dooley, Gabelli, Gamco (class A shares): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/VIA/holders?p=VIA
(archived here: http://archive.is/twkPT)

Major shareholders in CBS Corporation include Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street, and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/CBS/holders?p=CBS
(archived here: http://archive.is/yJDTm)


Maybe the giant internet “search” engines that hide the most interesting information are even more important than the corporations that invent our “news” – Google and Yahoo.
The Google company is for some reason called Alphabet and Verizon is the company that owns Yahoo (Verizon is also the parent company of AOL)

Major shareholders in Alphabet Inc. (Google) include Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR), and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/GOOG/holders?p=GOOG
(archived here: http://archive.is/PIW8O)

Major shareholders in Verizon Communication Inc. include Vanguard, BlackRock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR), and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/vz/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/wlANC)


The Capital Group that is a major shareholder in some of the US media corporations has $1.5 trillion in assets. Capital obviously has a different strategy than the Big Four (I can’t even say that the Big Three investment funds have a real focus).
It owns more than 10% of the giant corporations Lockheed Martin and Bayer AG.
Capital is also a major shareholder in the giant Netherlands corporations Akzo Nobel, KPN Telecom, ASML, and Royal Dutch Shell: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_Group_Companies

A lot of the corporations in which Capital is a major shareholder are affiliated with the Dutch Royal family...

Apparently Rupert Murdoch has been “buying” into Walt Disney Co. The story is that this month Disney has taken over 21st Century Fox.
To me it looks more like Rupert Murdoch has swapped some of his interest in the New Corp, for influence in Walt Disney. The Murdoch family trust will become the second largest shareholder in Walt Disney stock: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-f...214-story.html

----------


## Firestarter

In November 2017, Vanguard was in the news over supporting genocide.
I first thought that this was worthwhile exploring, but quickly found out that it’s (once again) some major hypocrisy of the white man accusing the African of crimes against humanity, brought to us by _Investors Against Genocide_. 

It’s based on Vanguard investing in China’s largest oil company, PetroChina, which does business in Sudan.
In 2009, the (corrupt) _International Criminal Court_ indicted Sudanese president Omar al-Bashir for directing an army campaign that killed thousands of non-Arab citizens in the Darfur region: https://www.investorsagainstgenocide...rget-genocide/

Blackrock doesn’t only invest in PetroChina, but also in Sinopec.
This is inconsistent with US sanctions against Sudan and Syria: https://www.investorsagainstgenocide...gns/blackrock/


One of many examples of genocide is the starvation of Yemen. In 2016 alone more than 50,000 children died of preventable causes. Since then the humanitarian catastrophe over there has gotten even worse: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...of-Yemen/page8

One of the major arms companies that profited from the sales to Saudi Arabia (that has been singled out to take the blame for the starvation of Yemen) is Lockheed Martin.
Major shareholders in *Lockheed Martin Corporation* include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/LMT/holders?p=LMT (archived here: http://archive.is/E44du)


Following is a breakdown of the major shareholders in some of the big US genocidal companies that produce not only weapons for the wars in the world, but also lobby Congress to keep the wars going...

Major shareholders in *Halliburton Company* include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR), and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/hal/holders?ltr=1 (archived here: http://archive.is/nM1TG)

Major shareholders in *Boeing Company* include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, and Capital, Evercore Trust Company, T. Rowe Price Associates: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/BA/holders?p=BA (archived here: http://archive.is/Os1jJ)

Major shareholders in *General Dynamics Corporation* include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR), and Capital, Longview Asset Management, Evercore Trust Company: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/GD/holders?p=GD (archived here: http://archive.is/owXP1)

Major shareholders in *Raytheon Company* include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/RTN/holders/ (archived here: http://archive.is/sHBSN)

Major shareholders in *Northrop Grumman* include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR), and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/noc/holders?ltr=1 (archived here: http://archive.is/VsVke)

Major shareholders in *Huntington Ingalls Industries* (a spinoff of Northrop Grumman) include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/HII/holders?p=HII (archived here: http://archive.is/z0eXE)

Major shareholders in *CenturyLink Inc.* (this acquired L-3 in November 2017) include Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/CTL/holders/ (archived here: http://archive.is/pgTMm)

Major shareholders in *Level 3 Technologies Inc.* (was acquired by CenturyLink in November 2017) include Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, and Goldman Sachs, ClearBridge Investments: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/lll/holders?ltr=1 (archived here: http://archive.is/EaS0q)

Major shareholders in *United Technologies Corporation* include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/UTX/holders/

Major shareholders in *Science Applications International Corporation* (SAIC) include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, Fidelity (FMR): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/SAIC/holders?p=SAIC (archived here: http://archive.is/iIcDQ)

Major shareholders in *General Electric Company* include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/GE/holders?p=GE (archived here: http://archive.is/KqQ4A)

Major shareholders in Oshkosh Corporation include – Vanguard, Blackrock, and Goldman Sachs, Aristotle Capital Management, AllianceBernstein: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/OSK/holders?p=OSK (archived here: http://archive.is/eePwI)

Major shareholders in *Textron Inc.*  include – Vanguard, Blackrock, State Street, and Capital, T. Rowe Price Associates: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TXT/holders?p=TXT (archived here: http://archive.is/hmOyN)


It’s easy to figure out what happens behind the scenes, but not easy to find evidence that is convincing enough for a brainwashed population...

In April 2014, there was some (by now forgotten) controversy over Boeing contributing $900,000 to the Clinton foundation in 2010 to “rebuild schools in Haiti”.
That contribution came just months after Clinton had travelled to Russia, where she made what she called a "shameless pitch" for a state-owned company to buy Boeing passenger jets. Boeing won the $3.7 billion Russian contract in June 2010.

A month after her Russia trip, Clinton also announced that Boeing had doubled its donation from $1 million to $2 million to help build the US pavilion at the world's fair in Shanghai.
The donation came after Clinton made personal pleas to ensure US participation at the fair; despite earlier State Department ethics guidance that had capped Boeing's participation at the event.

Boeing chief executive W. James McNearney claimed that Clinton’s "shameless pitch" had nothing to do with “these few donations”: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.bc8694571ae1
(archived here: http://archive.is/bQMqY)


After President Donald, in April 2017, had ordered to bomb the hell out of Syrian “terrorists” with Raytheon’s Tomahawk missiles... the following day Raytheon’s stocks opened 2.5% higher, adding more than $1 billion to the defence contractor’s market value, despite lower stock markets that day.
The shares of other missile and weapons manufacturers, also increased, including of Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, and General Dynamics. Each rose as much as 1%, collectively gaining nearly $5 billion in market value as soon as trading began: http://fortune.com/2017/04/07/syria-...aytheon-stock/

----------


## Firestarter

One of the leading owners of the tax exempt Real Estate Investment Trusts (REITs) - that own many of offices, shopping centres, apartments, hotels, warehouses, and data and storage centres across the US - is Vanguard.
According to William Crow, Vanguard, BlackRock, and other index funds “_own about 30 percent of REIT stocks, and Vanguard is by far the largest_”.

_Vanguard_ owns:
18% of _Host Hotels & Resorts_ (including Ritz-Carlton, Marriott, and Westin hotels);
16% of _Brandywine Realty Trust_, which owns a majority of Center City’s highest buildings;
16% of _Liberty Property Trust_, which develops offices for Comcast and is a landlord to... Vanguard;
16% of the _Pennsylvania Real Estate Investment Trust_ (including Cherry Hill Mall and  Willow Grove Park);
15% of _Simon Property Group_, the national mall owner (including King of Prussia Mall);
15% of _Prologis_, the warehouse giant.

_Vanguard_ also owns more than 10% of pesticide maker _FMC Corp._, whose headquarters is the lead tenant in a 49-story tower owned by Brandywine.
For obvious reasons, REIT tax protections ends when the owner of 10% of a REIT landlord also owns 10% of a REIT tenant. Tax deducted renting to itself – money laundering and/or tax evasion. But that restriction is void for mutual funds with many owners.

Of course there is no real competition between these corporate giants. This causes (tax deducted) lower landlord costs, but higher tenant rents: http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/i...-20170823.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/5fgtU)


In the crash of 2008, orchestrated by the big banks, the value of real estate plummeted...
_Blackstone Group_ spent more than $10 billion buying distressed residential real estate all over the US, pennies for dollars.

Bonesman, Blackstone CEO Stephen Schwarzman claims to have said: 


> Oh my goodness, this could be huge. Nobody is going to be able to borrow, they’re going to need housing. So we went out and started to buy houses to rent to people.


_Oh my goodness_, that sounds almost philanthropic. It would have been better if the big banks had not orchestrated the crash: https://www.investopedia.com/news/am...-files-ipo-bx/


In 2013, Blackstone was the largest of the big house buyers. Wall Street keeps “lending” so the big investors can keep buying. In the fall of 2013, _Invitation Homes_, a subsidiary of the _Blackstone Group_, raised $479 million in a bond offering.
_Invitation Homes_ purchased homes from banks, foreclosure auctions or individual sellers, and turned them into rentals. _Invitation Homes_ averagely paid $150,000 to buy a house and another $21,000 for renovation.

This prevents “normal” people from owning their homes and inflates real estate prices.
Robert Shiller said: 


> I don’t quite understand why the housing market shot up so much in the last year when expectations didn’t go up, at least not among homebuyers.


 https://www.seattletimes.com/busines...s-for-rentals/


Because of the orchestrated crisis, the big investors could buy the real estate cheap, knowing that in time riches will follow.

After Europe was ravaged by the financial and economic crisis, the giant investment bank _Goldman Sachs_ (THE major orchestrator of the 2008 crisis) snapped up huge amounts of distressed debt in Ireland, including the loans of Tyrrelstown’s developer in 2014. Tyrrelstown wanted out of the rental game and sold its properties.
Wall Street has become the biggest new landlord in Europe. From 2012 to 2016, _Goldman Sachs, Cerberus Capital Management, Lone Star Funds, Blackstone Group_ and others big US investment funds bought more than 223 billion Euros’ worth of troubled real estate loans around Europe, nearly 80% of the total sold.

Some tenants northwest of Dublin received a letter ordering them to leave their homes when their lease expired. In Ireland, homeowners seeking protection have demonstrated outside Parliament.
In 2016, protesters in Barcelona occupied empty apartments whose mortgages had been bought by Blackstone, and rallied around tenants in Madrid who were served eviction by a Goldman-run subsidiary. 

The firms pay little or no tax, by simple strategies.
The Goldman subsidiary Beltany earned interest income of €44 million on debt portfolios in Ireland by the end of 2014. After lowering taxable profit to €1,000, the net tax charge was only €250.

To buy the debt, Cerberus’s Dutch _Promontoria_ companies lent money to Cerberus’s Irish _Promontoria_ firms at a high interest rate. The Irish _Promontoria_ paid almost the same amount in interest that was earned on the real estate investments. Since the interest was deductible, _Cerberus_ drastically cut its tax bill in Ireland.
In 2014, the Irish subsidiary _Promontoria Eagle_ earned interest income of £111 million (around $140 million). After deducting interest charges and fees, taxable profit was only £7,788, resulting in a tax charge of just £1,947: https://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/10/b...mortgages.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/AN5yy)


In short “free market” economy at its finest...

----------


## Firestarter

My “friends” in the media have found out that some British politicians are involved with the same big investment funds that are majority shareholders in the military industrial complex.They argue that this could lead to a conflict of interest when Syria is bombed…


Since 2005, Philip May (husband of PM Theresa May) is an investment relationship manager at Capital Group, which owns more than 10% of Lockheed Martin.
Each JASSM bomb, used by the US army to bomb Syria, costs over a million dollars. Lockheed Martin made a nice profit and its shareholders, including Capital Group, made a fortune as the shares soared.

Philip May met Theresa at the notorious Oxford University. In 1979, Philip personally escorted Richard Nixon to a debate for the Oxford Union.

Capital Group also has investments in other corporations that will profit from the war in the Middle East. Capital owns 5% of Boeing and 10% of Royal Dutch Shell: https://theswamp.media/how-philip-ma...-capital-group


Capital is the second largest shareholder in Lockheed Martin.
Capital is also the largest shareholder in arms manufacturer BAE Systems, with over 360,000 shares, whose share price has also soared. Coincidentally Capital increased its share in BAE with 11% in the previous quarter.

The UK army fired 8 “Storm-Shadow” missiles, manufactured by BAE Systems, at an alleged chemical weapons facility, that cost £790,000 ($1.13 million) a piece – for a total of £6.32 million ($9 million).

Former Chancellor of the Exchequer and present editor-in-chief at the Evening Standard and MP George Osborne works for BlackRock; the fifth largest shareholder in BAE systems: http://travelwirenews.com/pms-husban...trikes-820375/


Bullingdon Boy George Osborne gets paid £650,000 a year for “working” just 48 days (4 days a month), or £13,000 per day, as an adviser for BlackRock (in addition to share rewards).
Osborne also made almost £800,000 for 15 speeches.

In March, Osborne accepted a Kissinger fellowship at the Rothschild affiliated McCain Institute: https://www.theguardian.com/politics...ackrock-salary


From 2006 to 2015, Rupert Harrison served as George Osborne’s Chief of Staff. Harrison was also schooled at Eton College and Oxford.
In August 2015, Harrison became a Portfolio Manager and Chief Macro Strategist at BlackRock…

Harrison was knighted by Queen Elizabeth in August 2015.
Harrison has published opinion pieces for Rothschild’s Financial Times: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rupert_Harrison


Employee of BlackRock, Lilian, was so frustrated  over Osborne’s salary that she blew the whistle on him not even coming to the office for his £650,000 pay check.
She told Darren Adam: 


> I can assure you that, I'll never see George Osborne in the office. I can tell you he won't be in the office and I can tell you won't be sitting at a desk for one day a week.
> He's being paid because these are people of influence and absolutely the caller earlier said, if he wasn't in this role, he wouldn't be attractive.
> This is for organisations to have access to the inside of government, so they have a sense about what economic and policy decisions as they're going on.


 https://www.lbc.co.uk/radio/presente...-at-blackrock/


Rothschild Capital Partners also made a bundle as it holds 2.8% of Lockheed Martin shares, coincidentally raising its stake in the third quarter of 2017: https://bzweekly.com/2018/02/21/lock...lowered-stake/


Too bad our wonderful media isn’t able to see that the big investment funds don’t only control the industrial military complex, but the whole economy…

----------


## Firestarter

There are lots of stories on the internet about big pharma that for example claim that: drug prices are too high; big pharma manipulates medical trials; and sells pharmaceuticals that cause harm. I think that on this forum @donnay is by far the biggest poster on medical malpractices.
None of these stories focus on the major shareholders of big pharma; that effectively controls what these companies do. I haven’t even found a single story on how these investment giants “strangle” us through their complete control of our “health care”.

Following are some of the major shareholders in the 10 largest pharmaceutical companies in the first quarter of 2018 in the US by revenue. I focus on the US, because it’s the easiest information to get.
In all of these pharmaceutical giants; Vanguard owns more than 12.5% (and is the single largest shareholder).


Major Shareholders in *Johnson & Johnson* include *–* Vanguard Group  (more than 13%); Blackrock; State Street: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/jnj/.../?guccounter=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/Pf63b)


Major Shareholders in *Pfizer Inc.* include *–* Vanguard Group  (more than 13%); Blackrock; State Street: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/PFE/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/KMJV3)


Major Shareholders in *Merck & Co., Inc.* include *–* Vanguard (more than 14%); Blackrock; State Street; Wellington; Capital; Price (T.Rowe): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/MRK/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/IoGQj)


Major Shareholders in *AbbVie Inc.* include *–* Vanguard (more than 12.5%); Capital (more than 12%); Blackrock; State Street; Investment Company Of America: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/abbv/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/LwFSo)


Major Shareholders in *Abbott Laboratories* include *–* Vanguard (more than 14.5%); Blackrock; Capital; State Street; Wellington: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/ABT/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/2df3u)


Major Shareholders in *Eli Lilly and Company* include* –* Vanguard (more than 18%); Lilly Endowment, Inc (more than 11%); Blackrock; Wellington; Primecap; State Street: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/lly/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/SwzST)


Major Shareholders in *Amgen Inc.* include *–* Vanguard (at least  14%); FMR (Fidelity); Blackrock; Capital; State Street; Primecap: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/amgn/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/zhHlk)


Major Shareholders in *Bristol-Myers Squibb Company* include *–* Vanguard (more than 18%); Wellington; Blackrock; State Street; Capital; FMR (Fidelity): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/BMY/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/ObGzo)


Major Shareholders in *Gilead Sciences, Inc.* include* –* Vanguard (more than 12.5%); Blackrock; State Street; Capital; FMR (Fidelity): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/GILD/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/08PzH)


Major Shareholders in *Biogen Inc.* include *–* Vanguard (more than 19%); Blackrock; Primecap; FMR (Fidelity); State Street; ClearBridge; Price (T.Rowe) Associates; Wellington.
In Biogen, more than 90% of the shares are hold by institutions: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/BIIB/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/3d9A5)

----------


## donnay

Good info.  Follow the money and you open a revolving door from executives to government and from government to executive positions.

For example; Eli Lily.  The Bush family ties to them is on record.  George H. W. Bush sat on the company's board in the 1970's.  They are also the makers of thimerosal.  Just before the homeland security bill was sign by George W. Bush an unknown member (Dick Armey later admitted) of Congress inserted a provision into the legislation that blocks lawsuits against the drug maker for thimerosal.

Dick Armey admitted to it saying he did it to keep vaccine-makers from going out of business under the weight of mounting lawsuits.  Of course they know what is best for you and I.

----------


## Firestarter

I guess that most people don’t even realise how bad it is that a small number of investment funds completely dominate our economy. The last time the financial power was this concentrated was in the days of J.P. Morgan (1837-1913)...

Here are a couple of things “they” could do.

Inflate stock prices, currency and orchestrate crashes of the economy.
When you know in advance that a crash will come, it’s even easier to get huge profits (while eliminating the “competition” at the same time) than in a “normal” market.

When the media (controlled by the big investment funds) report that the “passive funds” of BlackRock and Vanguard outperform the competition, this doesn’t really mean that they perform “better”.
This is the logical result of dominating the financial markets.

Because the same funds own (thus control) all the major corporations, these corporations aren’t competing against each other, but are colluding against the customer.

It becomes even more interesting when you think about what they could do, as they completely dominating several (or all) sectors (diversified portfolios).

Let’s assume a situation where a small amount of tenants prevent the destruction of some houses to build a huge building that is expected to make profits of many million dollars.
They could for example use psychiatrists, on the take of big pharma, to have some of these tenants declared mentally ill to get rid of them...


I’ve found a story about the effects of concentration of ownership on the price of airline tickets. If one company has an effective monopoly, the price of tickets will be higher than with competition.
Three investment funds — BlackRock, Vanguard and State Street — collectively control about 15% of the shares of major US airlines.

José Azar discussed with his colleague Isabel Tecu on how corporate behaviour might change when large investors hold diversified portfolios. Tecu had worked with airline data, and they decided to test whether airfares had been influenced by the concentration of shareholders. They asked an old classmate, Martin Schmalz, to join them.

Azar found a 1984 paper by Julio Rotemberg, who posited that “_firms, acting in the interest of their shareholders_” might “_tend to act collusively when their shareholders have diversified portfolios_”.
Rotemberg figured that if investors own a stake in every firm, they will make more money if firms compete less and collude against their customers.
Customers have already found this out, and rightfully complain about their treatment by big firms.

Index funds have grown exponentially since John Bogle founded Vanguard in the mid-1970s. BlackRock and Vanguard each manage trillions of dollars, and together with State Street hold 15 to 20 % of the stock in (almost all) major US corporations.
One journalist argues that large index funds are violating antitrust law. Another recommends that index funds should be prohibited to own stock in more than one company in one sector of the economy.

In April 2015, Azar, Schmalz, and Tecu published a draft of their paper.
They claimed that: the high concentration of share ownership had caused that ticket prices were 12% higher than they would have been with less concentration of the shareholders.

BlackRock subsequently published a 24-page report, discrediting not only the claims but even the facts. Executives at Vanguard likewise expressed scepticism.
In defence, BlackRock claimed that it votes with activists more than it votes with managers. This is a blatant lie, but please don’t let the facts get in the way of the truth...

Azar, Schmalz, and Tecu subsequently published the paper with some less harsh conclusions: https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine...s-evil/534183/
(archived here: http://archive.is/TfOVU)


I’ve also looked at the full paper.
It’s sort of boring because it spends so many pages on describing the model they used.

They use the December 2009 acquisition by BlackRock of Barclays Global Investors (BGI), to estimate the effects. After the acquisition the ownership became more concentrated.
Until the first quarter of 2011, ticket prices in the treatment and control markets co-moved very closely. Since 2011, ticket prices in the treatment market (with concentrated ownership) noticeably increased more than in the control market.
See Figure 5.


Here’s the (draft) paper - Azar, Schmalz, Tecu – _Anti-competitive Effects of Common Ownership_ (2015): https://www.hhs.se/contentassets/ab3...-id2427345.pdf

----------


## devil21

Last week, iirc, there was a brief news snippet (aren't the ones showing how the system really works always "brief snippets"?) about US air carriers being fined for ticket price collusion.  It was a paltry ~$50m.

----------


## Firestarter

> Last week, iirc, there was a brief news snippet (aren't the ones showing how the system really works always "brief snippets"?) about US air carriers being fined for ticket price collusion.  It was a paltry ~$50m.


 Isn't it strange that we sometimes hear about airlines being fined. But we never hear that the whole economy is rigged by a couple of investment funds?

I sometimes think that "brief snippets" aren't as bad as blowing up stories.
The _Daily Mail_ (one of the biggest British newspapers) is a master at taking a little story and than simply blowing it up ten times, not by adding information, but simply by adding text (regularly I've seen the same exact sentence copied multiple times)...

----------


## Firestarter

Ive searched for the major shareholders of the biggest supermarket chains in the US. I was surprised that relatively a lot of these chains arent publicly traded because they are privately owned. Many of these corporations are reportedly owned by its employees.
In the last couple of years a relatively large amount of the biggest supermarket chains have been merged to form even bigger companies.

Not publicly traded are:
Albertsons Companies LLC - privately owned by investors (including Cerberus Capital Management).
Aldi  privately owned (founded by ALbrecht brothers, from Germany).
H.E. Butt Grocery Company - privately owned.
Giant Eagle, Inc - privately owned.
Wegmans Food Markets, Inc - privately owned.

Hy-Vee, Inc  employee owned.
WinCo Foods LLC  employee owned.
Publix Super Markets  employee owned: http://www.4-traders.com/PUBLIX-SUPE...77682/company/

The Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Company (A&P) - ceased supermarket operations in November 2015, after 156 years in business.
Southeastern Grocers, LLC  In May 2018, its restructuring plan was confirmed by a U.S. Bankruptcy judge in Delaware.


Amazon acquired Whole Food Market, Inc in August 2017 (labelled as a merger): https://www.reuters.com/article/us-w...-idUSKCN1B31W6


Major Shareholders in *The Kroger Co.* include  Vanguard Group  (more than 12.9%); Blackrock; State Street; Capital; Fidelity (FMR): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/KR/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/qa9yP)


Major Shareholders in *Walmart Inc.* include  Vanguard Group; Blackrock; State Street; Fidelity (FMR): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/wmt/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/U1M1E)


Major Shareholders in *SuperValu Inc.* include  Vanguard Group (more than 19%!); Blackrock (12.7%); State Street; and iShares Core S&P Smallcap ETF; Dimensional Fund Advisors LP; Lsv Asset Management; Towle & Company: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/SVU/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Os5S8)


Major Shareholders in *Ingles Markets, Incorporated* include ** Vanguard Group; Blackrock; State Street; and Gamco Investors Inc (more than 14%); Gabelli Funds, LLC (more than 11%); Janus Henderson Group PLC; Dimensional Fund Advisors LP; River Road Asset Management, LLC; Lsv Asset Management; iShares Russell 2000 ETF: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/IMKTA/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/UI3Xi)

----------


## Firestarter

In reality it are not the supermarkets that decide what we eat, but the major corporations that supply the giant food companies like Unilever, Nestlé, Heinz, Mars, Kelloggs and Tchibo.
These companies arent only the top suppliers of supermarket chains but also of the smaller shops. In Germany, 4 of these companies account for 85% of retail food sales.

There are a total of 4 corporations - the so-called ABCD traders - Archer Daniels Midland, Bunge, Cargill and Dreyfus that completely dominate the wheat, maize and soybeans markets. The farmers, after they harvest their products, have no choice but to sell to the ABCD traders.
According to Corporate Atlas these 4 corporations have a share of 70 % of the world market.

Since 2015, 15 mega-mergers have occurred in the food and agriculture industry.
Today, 5 corporations are controlling the production of seeds and pesticides worldwide, but their number is likely to shrink to merely four by the end of 2017.

Germanys Bayer has acquired Monsanto in the USA to become the worlds largest provider of agrochemicals.
The US-based corporations DuPont and Dow Chemical have merged into DowDuPont.
ChemChina has acquired the Swiss-based multinational Syngenta.
These 3 corporations (after being merged) control more than 60% of the seed and agrochemical markets: https://www.dandc.eu/en/article/smal...ermarket-shelf
(archived here: http://archive.is/oIqA1)


I survive in the Netherlands, but I had never even heard of the gigantic Louis Dreyfus Company with its head office in Rotterdam.
The company's parent, Louis Dreyfus Holding B.V., is headquartered at the World Trade Center in Amsterdam (my home town). Louis Dreyfus companies has 72 offices in more than 100 countries.
Louis Dreyfus controls more than 75% of the global grain trade.

Cargill, Incorporated is a privately owned corporation based in Minnetonka, Minnesota and incorporated in Wilmington, Delaware.
It is the largest privately held corporation in the US in terms of revenue. 


Major Shareholders in *Archer-Daniels-Midland Company* include ** Vanguard (more than 13.5%); BlackRock; State Street; and State Farm Mutual Automobile Insurance (more than 10%): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/ADM/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/5k4fP)


Major Shareholders in *Bunge Limited* include* * Vanguard (more than 17%!); BlackRock; State Street; Fidelity (FMR); and Price (T.Rowe) Associates (more than 11.5%); Franklin Resources: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/BG/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/M0mVk)


Even though Monsanto has already been acquired by Bayer, its still publicly traded
Major Shareholders in *Monsanto Company* include ** Vanguard (more than 14%); BlackRock; State Street; Fidelity (FMR); and Berkshire Hathaway; Primecap Management Company: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/MON/.../?guccounter=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/Ra0X6)


Major Shareholders in *DowDuPont Inc.* include ** Vanguard (more than 12%); BlackRock; Fidelity (FMR); and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/DWDP/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/uFFAP)


Following some information on the giant food corporations...


In 2012, Kraft Foods split into two separate companies, Kraft Foods Group and Mondelez International. Mondelez took the snacks and candies brands, including Cadbury, Nabisco, and Oreo.
Major Shareholders in *Mondelez International, Inc.* include* * Vanguard; BlackRock; State Street; Fidelity (FMR); and Trian Fund Management; JP Morgan Chase: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/MDLZ/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/l1EqV)


Major Shareholders in *The Kraft Heinz Company* include ** Vanguard Group; BlackRock; State Street; and Berkshire Hathaway (more than 26.7%!); Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/KHC/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/NKiRF)


Major Shareholders in *Kellogg Company* include* * Vanguard; BlackRock; State Street; and Kellogg W K Foundation Trust (more than 19.5%); Keybank National Association; Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/k/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/mJOUa)


Major Shareholders in *General Mills, Inc.* include ** Vanguard; BlackRock; State Street; and Massachusetts Financial Services; Invesco: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/GIS/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/fsXip)


Major Shareholders in *The Coca-Cola Company* include ** Vanguard; BlackRock; State Street; Fidelity (FMR); and Berkshire Hathaway; Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/KO/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/F8WIs)

----------


## Firestarter

Its strange that BlackRock is widely known as the biggest investment fund in the world, but for just about all the big corporations I checked Vanguard is the bigger shareholder.

When I looked for the major shareholders of PepsiCo on _Finance.yahoo.com_, for some reason it doesnt present the detailed information I was looking for...
Major Shareholders in *PepsiCo Inc.* include  Vanguard (more than 15%); BlackRock; and SSgA Funds Management; Wellington Management: https://money.cnn.com/quote/sharehol...=institutional
(archived here: http://archive.is/FBieb)


Subway is the largest single-brand restaurant chain in the world and is privately owned.

Chick-fil-A is privately owned. Reportedly its founder and long-time CEO set up a contract before he died in 2014 so that his children can never go public with the chain.


Major Shareholders in *McDonald's Corporation* include  Vanguard (more than 13%); BlackRock; State Street; Fidelity (FMR); and Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/mcd/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/4VTzb)


Major Shareholders in *Starbucks Corporation* include  Vanguard (more than 12.5%); BlackRock; State Street; Fidelity (FMR); and Capital; Morgan Stanley; Magellan Asset Management; Bank Of New York Mellon Corporation: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/SBUX/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/yJR1j)


YUM! Brands is the parent company of amongst others Taco Bell, Pizza Hut and KFC.
Major Shareholders in *YUM! Brands, Inc.* include  Vanguard; BlackRock; State Street; and Price (T.Rowe) Associates (more than 14.5%); Magellan Asset Management; Bank Of New York Mellon Corporation: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/yum/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/p5QRp)


Restaurant Brands International is the (Canadian) parent company of amongst others Burger King.
Major Shareholders in *Restaurant Brands International Inc.* include  Fidelity (FMR); Vanguard; and Pershing Square Capital Management (10.9%); Price (T.Rowe) Associates; Royal Bank of Canada; Principal Financial Group; Berkshire Hathaway; Franklin Resources; Principal Mid Cap Fund; Bank of Montreal/Can/: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/QSR/.../?guccounter=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/iuuIc)


Major Shareholders in *The Wendy's Company* include  Vanguard (more than 12%); BlackRock; State Street; and Trian Fund Management (16.3%!); Eminence Capital; Wells Fargo; Janus Henderson; Victory Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/WEN/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/ztNXE)


Only 3 companies own more than 52% of Dunkin' Brands  Vanguard; Price (T.Rowe); Janus Henderson.
Major Shareholders in *Dunkin' Brands Group, Inc.* include  Vanguard (more than 16.5%!); BlackRock; Fidelity (FMR); State Street; and Price (T.Rowe) Associates (more than 20%!); Janus Henderson (more than 15.5%!); Goldman Sachs: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/dnkn/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/DEr0q)


Major Shareholders in *Domino's Pizza, Inc.* include  Vanguard (more than 16%!); BlackRock (12.4%); State Street; and Renaissance Technologies; Tiger Global Management; Viking Global Investors; Capital; William Blair Investment Management; iShares; Smallcap World Fund: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/DPZ/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/UDLfS)

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve done a “simple” investigation into who own 3 of the “Big Four”: BlackRock, State Street and FMR (Fidelity).
Vanguard isn’t a publicly traded company. The official story is that investors in Vanguard are the ultimate owners, who supposedly decide how Vanguard handles business. Because Vanguard is a private company, it’s not forced to disclose information…

Major Shareholders in *BlackRock* include – BlackRock (4.51%), Vanguard, State Street (3.42%), FMR, Fidelity (2.32%); and PNC Financial Services Group, Capital (4.34%), Wellington Management Company LLP (3.75%), Bank of America Corporation (2.69%).
The Vanguard funds own at least 10.8%.
PNC Financial Services Group Inc. owns a whopping 21.42% BlackRock: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/blk/holders?ltr=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/Yfoye)


PNC Financial Services evolved from the Pittsburgh Trust and Savings Company that was founded in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania in 1845.
PNC Financial Services Group, Inc. is a Pittsburgh-based financial services corporation, with assets, at the end of 2016, of approximately $366 billion: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PNC_Financial_Services


Major Shareholders in *PNC Financial Services Group, Inc.* include *–* Vanguard (at least 15.3%), BlackRock (6.0%), State Street (5.0%), FMR, Fidelity (3.1%), and Capital (4.8%, including Washington Mutual Investors Fund), JP Morgan Chase & Company (2.4%), T. Rowe Price Associates Inc. (2.7%), Massachusetts Financial Services Co. (2.2%), Wellington Management Company LLP (7.3%): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/PNC/holders?p=PNC
(archived here: http://archive.is/zNcXc)


*Wellington Management Company LLP* owns 3.75% of the shares in the biggest investment fund in the world, BlackRock, and it also owns 7.3% of the shares in the PNC Financial Services Group Inc. that owns an additional 21.4% of BlackRock.

In 1928, Walter L. Morgan from Philadelphia established the first balanced mutual fund in the US - the Wellington Fund. The Wellington Fund is one of the oldest surviving American mutual funds and has more than $1 trillion assets under management.
In 1979, after it had gone public, 29 partners bought back the firm.
John C. Bogle, who succeeded Morgan as chairman in 1970, later founded Vanguard: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wellin...gement_Company


Major Shareholders in *State Street Corporation* include – Vanguard (at least 11.5%), BlackRock (5.9%), State Street (5.1%), FMR (4.4%), T. Rowe Price Associates Inc. (7.4%), Massachusetts Financial Services (7.4%): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/STT/holders?p=STT
(archived here: http://archive.is/E8ZOi)


Massachusetts Financial Services (*MFS Investment Management*) was founded in 1924, is one of the oldest asset management companies in the world and has been credited with pioneering the mutual fund.
As of 30 April 2017, MFS had $448.7 billion in assets under management: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MFS_Investment_Management


*Fidelity (FMR)* was founded in 1946 by Edward Johnson, and is run ever since by the Johnson family.
Edward eventually turned the reins over to his son, Edward “Ned” Johnson III, who was Fidelity’s chairman until his late 80s. Today Abigail Johnson, Ned’s daughter, is the CEO of Fidelity investments.
Fidelity Investments is owned by FMR LLC, which is controlled by the Johnsons.

According to Bloomberg, in 2012, the Johnson family is worth $22 billion. Ned Johnson is worth $6.9 billion.
His daughter, Fidelity president Abigail P. Johnson, has a net worth of $10.1 billion. Abigail’s 2 siblings, Edward C. Johnson IV and Elizabeth L. Johnson, each own $2.5 billion.

According to SEC filings, the Johnsons own 49% of Fidelity. The remaining 51% is split among 108 Fidelity executives.
In August 2005, Abigail Johnson owned 24.5% of Fidelity and her father 12%. The remaining 12.5% of FMR was split between Abigail’s younger sister and brother (Elizabeth and Edward IV).
Since that filing, Fidelity discloses only the total family ownership.
The Johnsons also own about 80% of Boston-based Northern Neck Investors LLC, which has $2.2 billion in assets: http://www.investmentnews.com/articl...ty-fund-empire


The last part of this post about Fidelity really illustrates what happens when a small group of investment funds completely dominate the economy...

Fidelity’s mutual funds manage $1.2 trillion in assets.
The Johnson family and higher Fidelity management also own Impresa Management, which runs partnerships and investments on F-Prime’s behalf. The Johnsons, with a small group of FMR executives, also invest in F-Prime Capital, the private venture capital arm of Fidelity.
Impresa oversees about $2.6 billion in assets, and “bets” on bioscience and tech start-ups.

Here’s the trick…
F-Prime regularly invests in companies before they’re brought to the stock markets (pre-IPO). Reuters analysed 10 pre-IPO investments by F-Prime since the beginning of 2013.
In 6 of those cases, Fidelity’s mass mutual funds became (one of) the largest shareholders after the IPO, buying shares at much higher prices than F-Prime.
This resulted in lower returns for Fidelity fund shareholders, and higher gains for F-Prime.

These investments by Fidelity mutual funds have effectively propped up the values of F-Prime’s pre-IPO investments.
F-Prime Capital bought Ultragenyx pre-IPO shares for $3.55.
After the January 2014 IPO, Fidelity’s public funds purchased about 1.1 million Ultragenyx shares for an average stock price of $41.17 a share.
Fidelity’s public funds didn’t gain 996% in this scheme (which was won by F-Prime). What does insider trading mean ...

See some of the most successful investments by F-Prime (Alibaba was even more “successful” with 6101% less gain for Fidelity’s public funds).


Fidelity’s elite, including top portfolio managers, get lucrative shares in F-Prime Capital Partners.
Key compliance executives have held dual roles controlling investments by both Fidelity and F-Prime Capital. For 3 years, until September 2016, the chief compliance officer for Fidelity mutual funds, Linda Wondrack, was also the chief compliance officer for Impresa Management LLC, the firm that manages the investments of F-Prime Capital.
Wondrack was only replaced in one of her 2 functions, after Reuters asked if this could be a “conflict of interest”.
Fidelity’s James Curvey chairs a board of trustees that oversees many Fidelity stock mutual funds, and also serves as a trustee for one of the owners of Impresa: https://www.reuters.com/investigates...delity-family/
(archived here: http://archive.is/j3oIB)

----------


## Firestarter

For some time Ive been investigating the Bronfman family: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...fficking/page2

Vanguard has no shareholders itself and is supposedly controlled by its investors (which reportedly include lots of pension funds)...

I havent found any list of the largest investors in Vanguard, but I did find some interesting information on the Bronfman-Rothschild corporation, in which the Bronfman family and Lynn Forester de Rothschild are directors.
Bronfman-Rothschild has invested $191.3 million in Vanguard funds (on 30 June): https://www.holdingschannel.com/13f/...-top-holdings/
(archived here: http://archive.is/eQIxr)

----------


## Krugminator2

> Bronfman-Rothschild has invested $191.3 million in Vanguard funds (on 30 June): https://www.holdingschannel.com/13f/...-top-holdings/
> (archived here: http://archive.is/eQIxr)


You realize everyone owns Vanguard funds right?  If you want to just participate in equities you buy Vanguard, Schwab and/or an ETF.  And it just so happens that is what this Rothchild has done. They hold all three. There are only so many low cost options to choose from and Vanguard is kind of know for low cost indexing. They invented it.

----------


## Firestarter

> You realize everyone owns Vanguard funds right?


 I don't; although I can't rule out that (some of) my pension is invested in Vanguard (directly or indirectly)...

$191 million sounds like a lot of money to a little guy like me, but Vanguard has invested literally trillions.
Bronfman-Rothschild is just one of many funds of the Rothschild crime syndicate.

Do you know where I can find more information on the "biggest" investors in Vanguard?

----------


## Firestarter

Today Ive searched for information on the major shareholders of the biggest social media networks.


Major Shareholders in *Facebook, Inc.* include  Vanguard (more than 12.6%), Blackrock, Fidelity (FMR), State Street; and Price (T.Rowe) Associates, Capital: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/FB/h.../?guccounter=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/YDC27)


There is something peculiar about the corporate structure of Facebook. The Class B shares have 10 times as much voting rights as the normal Class A shares.
By this construction Mark Zuckerberg (who owns 60% of the Class B shares) has most voting rights.

By similar protective structures:
News Corp is controlled by Rupert Murdoch and his family (with Class A shares without voting rights);
Google, where B shares have 60% of the total voting power, is controlled by insiders Larry Page, Sergey Brin and Eric Schmidt: https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/20/shar...anagement.html


Major Shareholders in *Weibo Corporation* include  Blackrock; and Alibaba Group Holding, Harding Loevner, Wellington, Wells Fargo: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/WB/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/uwVwD)
Strangely of the big four investment funds only BlackRock is a major shareholder, but nowhere near the stake owned by Alibaba Group Holding and Harding Loevner


Major Shareholders in *Twitter, Inc.* include  Vanguard (more than 12.8%), Blackrock, State Street; and ClearBridge Investments, Morgan Stanley, Coatue Management: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TWTR/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/DUSCS)


American holding company IAC (InterActiveCorp) owns Ask.fm (since August 2014) that also owns Ask.com.
Barry Diller is chairman of IAC, with Edgar Bronfman Jr., Michael Eisner and Chelsea Clinton on the board of directors.

Major Shareholders in *IAC/InterActiveCorp* include  Vanguard (more than 15.1%), Blackrock; and Price (T.Rowe) Associates, Canada Pension plan, TIAA-CREF Investment Management, Boston Partners, Steadfast Capital Management, Goldman Sachs: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/iac/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/kxwhG)


Since 2012, the controlling shareholder in Reddit is Condé Nast's parent company, Advance Publications that is owned by the descendants of the Newhouse family.
Josh Kushner is named angel investor in Reddit: https://redditblog.com/2013/08/06/re...ent-reddit-inc


To finish this post...
Youtube is owned by Google (Alphabet).

Instagram is owned by Facebook.

Tumblr and Flickr are part of Yahoo (owned by Verizon).

LinkedIn is part of Microsoft.

----------


## devil21

The Tumblr/Flickr/Yahoo conglomerate is all under one umbrella of OATH, which controls a huge number of companies under the Verizon umbrella.

Gee, I wonder what the "Oath" is that it refers to?  /s   Couldn't be Masonic and Jesuit oaths, could it?

----------


## Firestarter

> The Tumblr/Flickr/Yahoo conglomerate is all under one umbrella of OATH, which controls a huge number of companies under the Verizon umbrella.
> 
> Gee, I wonder what the "Oath" is that it refers to?  /s   Couldn't be Masonic and Jesuit oaths, could it?


 So in a subliminal way, when I click OK to allow Yahoo to violate my privacy, I pledge an oath to THE Yahoo?
If you want to know what the word “yahoo” means I suggest you read Jonathan Swift’s masterpiece “Gulliver’s travels” (1726): https://www.gutenberg.org/files/829/829-h/829-h.htm


The biggest holding company of Israel, Israel corp. and its main shareholder Idan Ofer, could also be interesting, but maybe not in the context of this thread – Vanguard owns only 1.08% and BlackRock even less.

  Millenium Investments Elad Ltd., owns 46.94% of Israel corp.’s shares;
  Millenium is owned by Mashat (Investments) Ltd., that owns 80% of Millenium;
  Mashat is owned by Ansonia Holdings B.V. (registered in the Netherlands);
  Ansonia is owned by Jelany Corporation N.V. (registered in Curaçao)*;*
  Jelany is owned by Court Investments Ltd. (registered in Liberia);
  Court is wholly owned by a discretionary trust, of which Idan Ofer is the beneficiary: http://google.brand.edgar-online.com/efxapi/EFX_dll/EDGARpro.dll?FetchFilingHtmlSection1?SectionID=103  26879-1389882-1390402&SessionID=fnKNee3UiBAakk7
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/941221/000095010315009000/dp61331_6k.htm

----------


## Firestarter

Today I’ve tried to find information on the major shareholders in 10 of the biggest mining companies in the world. As most of these aren’t located in the US it’s almost impossible to find out. Especially with some of them listed on several stock exchanges.
Most of these have very different major shareholders than the large companies in the US.


Major Shareholders in the Australian *BHP Group* include – Fisher Asset Management; Bank of America Corporation; Goldman Sachs Group; Arrowstreet Capital, Limited Partnership; Morgan Stanley: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/BHP/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/RFBbQ)
https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/BHPLF/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/RN4Zt)


The reported biggest shareholder in the Swiss *Glencore Xstrata* (of Marc Rich fame) is the state-owned Qatar Investment Authority with 8.2%.


The British-Australian *Rio Tinto Group*, is listed on 3 stock exchanges: London, the Australian Securities Exchange and New York. Its reported biggest shareholder is the Aluminum Corporation of China Limited (Chinalco), with 9.8% in 2014, making it Rio Tinto's biggest investor.
Major Shareholders in Rio Tinto include - Franklin Resources, Inc (11.5% in New York); State Farm Mutual Automobile Insurance Co (11.4% in New York); Fisher Asset Management, LLC; Arrowstreet Capital, Limited Partnership: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/RIO/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/DKJ2h)


The Brazilian *Vale S.A.*, is listed on 4 stock exchanges: Sao Paulo, New York, Paris and Madrid.
Major Shareholders in Vale include - Capital Investors (at least 26.8% in New York); Europacific Growth Fund; Blackrock Inc.; Standard Life Aberdeen PLC; 
https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/VALE/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/BDExN)


The British *Anglo-American*, is listed on 2 stock exchanges: London and Johannesburg.
Since September 2017, the British Indian Anil Agarwal is listed as its largest shareholder with 20%.
Major Shareholders in Anglo-American include - Volcan Investments Ltd. (19.3% in London); Volcan Investments Ltd. (12.9% in London); Silchester International Investors LLP; Genesis Investment Management LLP: https://www.marketscreener.com/ANGLO...07113/company/
(archived here: http://archive.is/n3hVG


*China Shenhua Energy* is owned by the Chinese Government.


Major Shareholders in the American *Freeport McMoRan Inc.* include – Vanguard Group (at least 17.4%); Blackrock; State Street; Capital.
Trump´s good friend Carl Icahn is often cited as its “biggest shareholder”, he owns a respectable 3.46%: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/FCX/holders/
(archived here: http://archive.is/oCYBi)


The Canadian *Barrick Gold*, is listed on the London stock exchange.
Major Shareholders in Barrick Gold include - VanEck Vectors Gold Miners ETF (10.5%); FvS SICAV Multiple Opportunities: https://quote.morningstar.ca/Quickta...&culture=en-CA
(archived here: http://archive.is/rAImE)


*Coal India Limited* is owned by the Indian Government.


Major Shareholders in the Australian *Fortescue Metals Group* include - Minderoo Group Pty Ltd (29.5%); HSBC Custody Nominees Australia Limited (at least 16%); Valin Investments Singapore Pte Ltd (at least 11.9%); J P Morgan Nominees Australia Limited; Citicorp Nominees Pty Limited: https://www.fmgl.com.au/investors/top-20-shareholders
(archived here: http://archive.is/K6yvt)

----------


## Firestarter

Here’s a post on the major shareholders in the 8 biggest health care insurers in the US.
Capital and Vanguard are the largest shareholders in these companies. BlackRock is relatively low in the largest 6 (with an around 5% stake)...


Major Shareholders in *UnitedHealth Group Inc.* include – Vanguard (more than 10.5%), Capital (at least 9.7%), Blackrock, Fidelity (FMR), SSgA Funds (State Street): https://money.cnn.com/quote/sharehol...=institutional
(http://archive.is/6tLwm)


Major Shareholders in *Anthem Inc.* include – Vanguard (more than 16.3%), Capital, Blackrock, Fidelity (FMR), SSgA Funds (State Street); and T. Rowe Price Associates, Wellington Management Co.: https://money.cnn.com/quote/sharehol...=institutional
(http://archive.is/Rx0Pc)


The third health insurer Aetna is a subsidiary of CVS Health Corp.
Major Shareholders in *CVS Health Corp.* include – Vanguard (more than 15.3%), Capital, Blackrock, Fidelity (FMR), SSgA Funds (State Street); and Wellington Management Co.: https://money.cnn.com/quote/sharehol...=institutional
(http://archive.is/z5JeF)


Major Shareholders in *Cigna Corp.* include – Vanguard (more than 12.4%), Capital, Blackrock, Fidelity (FMR), SSgA Funds (State Street); and T. Rowe Price Associates, Dodge & Cox (at least 7.5%): https://money.cnn.com/quote/sharehol...=institutional
(http://archive.is/n9tLX)


Major Shareholders in *Human Inc* include – Vanguard (more than 12.5%), Capital (at least 16.5%),  Blackrock, Fidelity (FMR); and Wellington Management Co., Washington Mutual Investors Fund: https://money.cnn.com/quote/sharehol...=institutional
(http://archive.is/Q3g01)


Major Shareholders in *Centene Corp.* include – Vanguard (more than 17.7%), Capital (at least 9.8%),  Blackrock, Fidelity (FMR), SSgA Funds (State Street); and Wellington Management Co., Washington Mutual Investors Fund, T. Rowe Price Associates, American Funds Investment: https://money.cnn.com/quote/sharehol...=institutional
(http://archive.is/faX4B)


Major Shareholders in *Molina Healthcare Inc.* include – Vanguard (more than 17.3%), Capital (at least 13.2%),  Blackrock, Fidelity (FMR), SSgA Funds (State Street); Wellington Management Co., T. Rowe Price Associates, American Funds (at least 8.1%), Renaissance Technologies LLC (6.8% of Robert Mercer): https://money.cnn.com/quote/sharehol...=institutional
(http://archive.is/Bv4a9)


Major Shareholders in *WellCare Health Plans, Inc.* include – Vanguard (more than 21.2%), Capital,  Blackrock, State Street; and Wellington Management Co., T. Rowe Price Associates (at least 12.4%): https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/WCG/holders/
(http://archive.is/HKgMd)


SSgA Funds (State Street Global Advisors) is the investment management division of State Street Corporation (one of the “big four” American investment funds).


John C. Bogle founded Vanguard in 1974 directly after he was fired as CEO of Wellington Management.
Wellington is Vanguard’s biggest external fund manager. In 2010, Wellington managed 19 funds and 4 subaccounts for Vanguard. 
In 2019, Wellington was hired by Vanguard as subadviser.

BlackRock also manages funds under the name iShares...

----------


## devil21

Most of those "ownership" percentages you quote are because of the various ETFs issued by those firms.  Though it is important to note that the DTC is the actual owner of -all- market shares, as the DTC is the designated trustee holding company of the Fed.

----------


## Firestarter

> Most of those "ownership" percentages you quote are because of the various ETFs issued by those firms.  Though it is important to note that the DTCC is the actual owner of -all- market shares, as the DTCC is the designated trustee holding company of the Fed.


You've previously posted on the DTC and its subsidiary Cede & Co being the legal owner of all of the stocks in the US.
This is interesting, but I haven't found anything to go with that, and really do NOT understand, how this "legal structure" is used.

I can imagine that there are schemes to be used in the case of a major disaster, but in a "normal" situation it are still the biggest investment funds with the money, major influence and with control over corrupt politicians. Politicians even invest their savings in these investment funds; this isn't necessarily strange, but if you're looking for influence over the legislative force, this looks like a major factor...

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Blackrock manages the TSP US Government Employee Pension plans.


https://www.tspstrategies.com/tag/blackrock/

----------


## devil21

> You've previously posted on the DTC and its subsidiary Cede & Co being the legal owner of all of the stocks in the US.
> This is interesting, but I haven't found anything to go with that, and really do NOT understand, how this "legal structure" is used.


Well, think of it this way.  The subjects/slaves can not own anything but rather can only hold equitable usage title to property, and only for the benefit of the sovereign/royalty/slave owners.  They have accomplished this by placing all market securities ownership under a single trustee, the DTC.  A trustee of a trust is legally considered the owner of property (securities) contained within the trust.  That way the slaves can "use" the securities (since taxes are due on profits, called capital gains tax, the "benefit") but can not claim outright ownership of the securities.  Securities can be forfeited, seized, liquidated, etc for violation of any of the rules set forth by the trust.  Free people owning property can not be seized in a legal system over mere arbitrary rules.  EVERYTHING property-related today is administered under the trust structure.  Probably in your country also if the Netherlands has a western Rothschild central bank.  Hell, it's even printed on the FRN.  "In God We Trust".  Why?  Because it is the Vatican's Cestui Que trust system, declared in ~1666AD, along with the implementation of that trust system in the wake of the 1666 London Fire.  Heh 1666...important year....side note, that's why an American bank is oddly named "5/3 Bank".  In decimal form, 5/3 is 1.666.  SunTRUST bank is another example.  EVERYTHING is held under trust, at least in the US legal system.  People, cars, land/houses, securities, currency...everything.  Subjects/slaves can not own property.  They can only use it for the benefit of the slave owner, no different than how a slave does not own the plow (securities) used to tend the fields.  The slave owner owns the plow (securities).  The slave can use the plow (securities) as long as the owner benefits from that use.  The trust system was created by the Knights Templar in the 1200s during the Crusades to ensure they maintained control over their property while they went off to Crusade.  Pope Something-or-other, around 1300AD issued a papal bull declaring that ALL PROPERTY, indeed the ENTIRE PLANET AND EVERYTHING ON IT, belonged to him/papacy.  The trust system is how that papal bull is being implemented on a global scale.  Trusts within trusts within trusts.  The pyramid with all seeing eye is a symbolic representation of this trust system and is also on the FRN.  The DTC and it's designee subsidiary Cede&Co is the trustee (owner) for the securities markets and all securities that are listed and traded on it.  The DTCC is the clearinghouse for all transactions that occur under the trust.  Learn how trusts operate then a lot of other things will make much more sense.

I have extensively studied this particular topic so feel free to ask any questions you may have.  You're not going to find much public info that puts it all together since it is part of occult history of how this system came about and still operates today.  Some of it is taught in mystery school degrees, such as the Knights Templar degrees of Freemasonry, however.

eta:  Relevant to the thread topic itself, ETFs, index funds, etc were created to add one further degree of separation between any claim of ownership by a shareholder subject/slave (share_holder_, not share_owner_!  The words tell the story) and the trustee.  ETFs provide an additional firewall that prevents disclosure of the true nature of financial system as nothing more than a giant trust structure where shareholders have no ownership claim over a stock share, only beneficial use as a holder.  Think about how this fits in with our recent posts on your Dragon Court thread.  Then, get back onto that plow slave!  The fields ain't going to tend themselves!

----------


## Firestarter

> The trust system was created by the Knights Templar in the 1200s during the Crusades to ensure they maintained control over their property while they went off to Crusade. Pope Constantine (iirc), around 1300AD issued a papal bull declaring that ALL PROPERTY, indeed the ENTIRE PLANET AND EVERYTHING ON IT, belonged to him/papacy. The trust system is how that papal bull is being implemented on a global scale. Trusts within trusts within trusts. The pyramid with all seeing eye is a symbolic representation of this trust system. The DTC and it's designee subsidiary Cede&Co is the trustee (owner) for the securities markets and all securities that are listed and traded on it. The DTCC is the clearinghouse for all transactions that occur under the trust. Learn how trusts operate then a lot of other things will make much more sense.
> 
> I have extensively studied this particular topic so feel free to ask any questions you may have. You're not going to find much public info that puts it all together since it is part of occult history of how this system came about and still operates today. Some of it is taught in mystery school degrees, such as the Knights Templar degrees of Freemasonry, however.
> 
> eta: Relevant to the thread topic itself, ETFs, index funds, etc were created to add one further degree of separation between any claim of ownership by a shareholder (share_holder_, not share_owner_! The words tell the story) and the subjects/slaves. ETFs provide an additional firewall that prevents disclosure of the true nature of financial system as nothing more than a giant trust structure where shareholders have no ownership claim over a stock share, only beneficial use as a holder. Now get back onto that plow slave!


I agree with you that this construction is an additional construction to defend against unwanted interference.
Even though I started my investigations of history (including finance) by "studying" law, not by going to university, but by staring legal procedures against the Dutch government and taking control of my own law suit against the (Rothschild and Dutch Royal affiliated) ABN AMRO bank, I have a hard time following what you're saying.

I conclude that our whole economy is rigged, but I don't really see how this fits in.
I don't know if or when I ask questions. But I can only ask questions when I know what to ask...

When I studied law, I first looked at who's in control.
In the Kingdom of the Netherlands both the legislative force (parliament) and the Dutch courts are controlled by the Royal family by Constitution. Fortunately we're a democracy.
By constitution, Canada is a British colony where the Queen-appointed Governor-General has the executive power, while the ministers have merely a function of ceremony.





> Probably in your country also if the Netherlands has a western Rothschild central bank.



Then after finding out that the Kingdom of the Netherlands, by Constitution, is controlled by the royal degenerates, I was sidetracked by fake "conspiracy theories" that the Rothschilds control the world. The Rothschilds have never been more than Court Jews, who never controlled a single Central Bank, but do the dirty work (act as cut-outs) for the Nobility...
When Willem-Alexander (now King) was still called prins pils (prince beer), he was actually a director of the Dutch Central Bank DNB!

----------


## devil21

I made a few more edits to my above post.




> I agree with you that this construction is an additional construction to defend against unwanted interference.
> Even though I started my investigations of history (including finance) by "studying" law, not by going to university, but by staring legal procedures against the Dutch government and taking control of my own law suit against the (Rothschild and Dutch Royal affiliated) ABN AMRO bank, I have a hard time following what you're saying.


It was more to highlight important historical data points and the big picture of trusts for your own research.  Isn't easily explained if you've not studied how trusts operate.  An easy way to "see" the pattern is this:  Are cars in the Netherlands "registered" and given license plates by a governmental authority?  If so, the car is placed under a trust when it is registered and the plate is to track the trust's property and who currently is "holding" that property.  This same process of removing "ownership" of property from the slave and giving it to the sovereign ("regis"tration) has been completely implemented at all levels in the US.  It applies to children, cars, land/homes, currency, securities, businesses, etc.  Whether it's exactly the same in NL I do not know.  I suspect it is the same with minor variations, however.  The likely only differences being who the designated trustees (owners) are, whether self-declared royal figures or governmental figures or whoever and who the executors of the trusts are.




> I conclude that our whole economy is rigged, but I don't really see how this fits in.
> I don't know if or when I ask questions. But I can only ask questions when I know what to ask...


The rigging is because they legally own all of it under trusts and can do what they want with their property as trustees, as long as they can claim it's in _your_ best interest.  We've been hearing "Its for your safety" a lot lately, haven't we?  That is a declaration that the use of trust property is in our best interest, even if we disagree with the decisions.  Nothing requires that the beneficiaries (allegedly us) of a trust agree with the actions of the trustees.  We're just along for the ride, regardless of where we happen to reside.




> When I studied law, I first looked at who's in control.
> In the Kingdom of the Netherlands both the legislative force (parliament) and the Dutch courts are controlled by the Royal family by Constitution. Fortunately we're a democracy.
> By constitution, Canada is a British colony where the Queen-appointed Governor-General has the executive power, while the ministers have merely a function of ceremony.


Parliament/Congress/Governor-Generals etc are executors of national trusts.  I can't stress enough that you should study up on how trusts work if you want to grasp what my posts mean.




> Then after finding out that the Kingdom of the Netherlands, by Constitution, is controlled by the royal degenerates, I was sidetracked by fake "conspiracy theories" that the Rothschilds control the world. The Rothschilds have never been more than Court Jews, who never controlled a single Central Bank, but do the dirty work (act as cut-outs) for the Nobility...
> When Willem-Alexander (now King) was still called prins pils (prince beer), he was actually a director of the Dutch Central Bank DNB!


A cut-out of sorts, yes, as the front for the trust based financial/property ownership system I wrote about above.  It's just an easily understood label applied to represent the usurious, taxable, slave management trust system.  Don't read too much into my use of the name.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> This same process of *removing "ownership" of property from the slave and giving it to the sovereign* ("regis"tration) has been completely implemented at all levels in the US. It *applies to children*, cars, land/homes, currency, securities, businesses, etc.


If the government owns your children, shouldn't they be paying child support?

----------


## devil21

> If the government owns your children, shouldn't they be paying child support?


I believe they do but the process to receive that "child support" is also occulted.  It's the final piece of the puzzle that I'm working out as I have time from day-to-day slaving.

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe its implausible that in such a fine example as a democracy as the USA, presidents would abuse their position for material gain.
Some conspiracy theorists might conclude that it it looks like a conflict of interest that President Donald has awarded this contract to the same BlackRock where he and his family have invested their savings.

In one of those great coincedences, the same BlackRock where the Trump family invests their savings, was awarded a $40 million a year contract to buy up $750 billion worth of corporate debt (to rig the economy) for the Corporate Credit Facilities LLC of the Federal Reserve.

Profits could be much higher than a mere $40 million by using the advance knowledge of these trades, but not to worry, they promise _an ethical wall segregating the BlackRock team managing the government-bond operations from personnel throughout the rest of the firms trading, brokerage and sales operations_ .

We can rest assured knowing that corporate criminals dont ever abuse their power: http://archive.is/kl4Fl

----------


## Firestarter

Months before the corona “pandemic” was started, the biggest investment fund in the world, BlackRock where the Trump family invests their savings, authored a plan to go “direct” in the next crisis, blurring the lines between government fiscal policy and central bank monetary policy.
The plan was rolled out in August 2019 at the G7 summit of central bankers.

On 17 September 2019, the U.S. Federal Reserve would begin an emergency repo loan bailout program, loaning hundreds of billions of dollars a week by “going direct” (similar to the BlackRock plan).
Then because of the coronavirus crisis, for the first time in history, US Congress handed over $454 billion of taxpayers’ money to the Fed that will be leveraged into a $4.54 trillion bailout plan.
Nobody will argue that the crisis was caused by government policy instead of any coronavirus...

In the United States, some 85% of the stock market is owned by the richest 10% of Americans.
Buying stocks will effectively make the wealthy even richer, while income inequality is already at the highest levels since the 1920s.

The BlackRock plan also explains the fiscal stimulus of the CARES Act with “direct” $1200 checks and deposits to “poor” Americans and Paycheck Protection Program loans and grants to small businesses.

BlackRock plays an important role in implementing the plan that under the guide of the coronavirus pandemic. BlackRock has even been hired by the US Federal Reserve, the Bank of Canada, and Sweden’s central bank to implement parts of the plan.
The Federal Reserve hired BlackRock to “direct” buy $750 billion in corporate bonds and bond ETFs (Exchange Traded Funds). The BlackRock-run program will get $75 billion of this money to eat the losses on its corporate bond purchases, which will include its own Exchange Traded Funds (ETFs) of which BlackRock is one of the largest purveyors in the world.

Three of the 4 authors of the BlackRock plan have previously worked at the central banks in the U.S., Israel, Canada and Switzerland.
Stanley Fischer: in 2005 went from Vice Chairman of Citigroup to become Governor of the central bank of Israel. In 2014 he became a Governor and Vice Chairman of the U.S. Federal Reserve. After he resigned at the Fed in October 2017, he became a Senior Advisor at BlackRock in January 2019.
Philipp Hildebrand: was Chairman of the Governing Board of the Swiss National Bank from 2010 until 2012 (he abruptly resigned over a scandal in which his wife trades in currencies about which he had inside information).  Hildebrand is now Vice Chairman of BlackRock and a member of its Global Executive Committee.
Jean Boivin: Deputy Governor of the Bank of Canada in 2010-2012, when he became Associate Deputy Minister at the Department of Finance of Canada. He joined BlackRock in 2014.
Elga Bartsch: has previously worked at Morgan Stanley in London: https://wallstreetonparade.com/2020/...ment-the-plan/
(http://archive.is/8Y7p3)


See the following nuggets from the white paper...



> A practical way of “going direct” would need to deliver the following: 1) defining the unusual circumstances that would call for such unusual coordination; 2) in those circumstances, an explicit inflation objective that fiscal and monetary authorities are jointly held accountable for achieving; 3) a mechanism that enables nimble deployment of productive fiscal policy, and; 4) a clear exit strategy. Such a mechanism could take the form of a standing emergency fiscal facility. It would be a permanent set-up but would be only activated when monetary policy is tapped out and inflation is expected to systematically undershoot its target over the policy horizon.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Any additional measures to stimulate economic growth will have to go beyond the interest rate channel and ‘go direct’ – [with] a central bank crediting private or public sector accounts directly with money. One way or another, this will mean subsidizing spending – and such a measure would be fiscal rather than monetary by design. This can be done directly through fiscal policy or by expanding the monetary policy toolkit with an instrument that will be fiscal in nature, such as credit easing by way of buying equities. This implies that an effective stimulus would require coordination between monetary and fiscal policy –be it implicitly or explicitly.


 https://www.blackrock.com/corporate/...ugust-2019.pdf
(http://archive.is/Numac)


From the Netherlands, a similar policy was proposed in March for Europe; calling for the European Central Bank (ECB) to “go direct” in the next crisis.
Chapter 7 details a policy for the Eurozone that’s very similar to what BlackRock proposed in August 2019...



> The ECB is reaching the limits of its monetary policy space, with negative interest rates and the limits of the sovereign bond buying programme in sight. This should induce fiscal policy makers to play a more active role in stimulating the economy were a new economic downturn to strike. However, it seems prudent for the ECB to also explore new options for monetary policy that could support such fiscal efforts to counter deflationary pressures. Following fiscal action, monetary policy space could be created using new instruments that have a more direct effect on the economy.


They refer to the “policy framework” of the BlackRock paper.



> The effectiveness of such a policy framework would depend on it being implemented well in advance of the next downturn. A clear and credible stimulus strategy helps investors to understand what will happen and may thus reduce the amount of stimulus needed.


 https://sustainablefinancelab.nl/wp-...entional-2.pdf
(http://archive.is/mMBg3)


A scheme like this has sometimes been referred to as “helicopter money”, a term coined by Milton Friedman: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter_money

----------


## devil21

@Firestarter

Have you ever read the "I am a Rofschild.  Axe me a question." archived thread from ATS some years ago?  Search it out if you haven't before.  There's some noise in it but also some real nuggets of info revealed and I have no doubt it's legitimate.  One of his claims is that the sole purpose of the stock markets is to remove fiat money from the slaves, and therefore presumably the general economy, to keep price inflation in check.  The adage about the "rich get richer" just means that excess fiat is expressly directed to them, via advance information (aka insider trading for the little people) so it doesn't hit the general economy instead.  Keeps prices in check while keeping the slaves from getting too uppity.  For such a simple statement as Rofschild made it sure does explain a lot.

----------


## Firestarter

> Major Shareholders in *BlackRock* include – BlackRock (4.51%), Vanguard, State Street (3.42%), FMR, Fidelity (2.32%); and PNC Financial Services Group, Capital (4.34%), Wellington Management Company LLP (3.75%), Bank of America Corporation (2.69%).
> The Vanguard funds own at least 10.8%.
> PNC Financial Services Group Inc. owns a whopping 21.42% BlackRock: https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/blk/holders?ltr=1
> (archived here: http://archive.is/Yfoye)
> 
> 
> PNC Financial Services evolved from the Pittsburgh Trust and Savings Company that was founded in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania in 1845.
> PNC Financial Services Group, Inc. is a Pittsburgh-based financial services corporation, with assets, at the end of 2016, of approximately $366 billion: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PNC_Financial_Services
> 
> ...


When BlackRock went public in 1999 it was owned by PNC Financial Services Group Inc. (since 1995).

In the second week of May 2020, PNC sold most of its stake in BlackRock for some $14.4 billion.
Reportedly keeping 500,000 shares in BlackRock: https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/...blackrock.aspx
(http://archive.is/c99c8)


In this deal the BlackRock shares were sold at a discount of almost 15% for $420 apiece.

Capital Group Cos., Fidelity Investments and Wellington Management increased their stake by buying shares from PNC Financial Services Group.

Norway’s $1 trillion wealth fund and Singapore state investment firm Temasek Holdings Pte were also among the buyers.
Maybe most interesting is that the oil rich Middle East countries expanded their stake in BlackRock - Abu Dhabi’s Mubadala Investment Co., the Kuwait Investment Authority, Qatar Investment Authority and Saudi Arabia’s Public Investment Fund: http://archive.is/9lLaU


I’ve searched in vain for current information on the major shareholders in BlackRock since PNC sold most of its stake.
The following lists Kuwait Investment Authority (for the government of Kuwait) with a 5.2% stake on 8 July:
https://fintel.io/so/us/blk
(http://archive.is/FufMA)


Interestingly Bader M. Al Saad is both a board member for Kuwait Investment Authority (KIA) and BlackRock (besides Daimler): https://www.daimler.com/company/corp...d/al-saad.html

----------


## devil21

An interesting comment was posted to a ZH article today that made a lot of sense.  It basically said that the Treasury/Fed handed over the SPV operations to Blackrock in order to create the market-side liquidity (which neither the Fed nor Treasury can do themselves) and the "robinhood daytrading narrative" created to sucker in retail traders as the bag-holders, while the insiders actually sell their holdings before the bottom is allowed to fall out.  It made sense since the bid side of the market completely dried up during the first crash and there were few buyers.  Since then, they've successfully engineered an organic bid again to sell their holdings into.  In short, Blackrock engineered the bag-holding that wouldn't have been there as everyone sold, prices completely crashed, and the insiders were left with enormous loses and shares of many companies that won't survive.

The King of the Daytraders, Dave Portnoy, just visited with Trump yesterday.  Perhaps a celebratory occasion, seeing how Portnoy was a big help to those folks in engineering the mass retail bag-holding that's now in place.  Stonks only go up, ya know!

I haven't reviewed the bailout plan you posted @Firestarter but I know you have, so does this possible explanation fit with the gist of the plan?

----------


## Firestarter

> In short, Blackrock engineered the bag-holding that wouldn't have been there as everyone sold, prices completely crashed, and the insiders were left with enormous loses and shares of many companies that won't survive.
> 
> The King of the Daytraders, Dave Portnoy, just visited with Trump yesterday.  Perhaps a celebratory occasion, seeing how Portnoy was a big help to those folks in engineering the mass retail bag-holding that's now in place.  Stonks only go up, ya know!
> 
> I haven't reviewed the bailout plan you posted @Firestarter but I know you have, so does this possible explanation fit with the gist of the plan?


The BlackRock “going direct” plan is – as I understand it – after a crisis is staged printing money by central banks that is than directly funnelled back into the economy as loans or invested into the (stock) market.
This will swell the worldwide debts and increase inflation.

This will also keep the bubble of the stock markets inflated. In this way they can keep inflating the stock markets indefinitely, until the expected crash.

As I understand it, YES this can (and will) be used to rig the stock markets...






> An interesting comment was posted to a ZH article today that made a lot of sense. It basically said that the Treasury/Fed handed over the SPV operations to Blackrock in order to create the market-side liquidity (which neither the Fed nor Treasury can do themselves) and the "*robinhood* daytrading narrative" created to sucker in retail traders as the bag-holders, while the insiders actually sell their holdings before the bottom is allowed to fall out.


Or check the Robin Hood Foundation, founded and run by the super wealthy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Hood_Foundation



At this time I’m more interested in why there is no current information on the major shareholders in major corporations. This looks like a blatant example of censorship, but unfortunately nobody seems to have noticed (at least I couldn’t find any information).
Maybe you or @Krugminator2 could shed some light on why I couldn't find any current information (I have checked repeatedly in the past as you can see in this thread)?



> I’ve searched in vain for current information on the major shareholders in BlackRock since PNC sold most of its stake.

----------


## devil21

Dunno about Blackrock ownership but this is where the firm's name comes from:   https://www.britannica.com/topic/Black-Stone-of-Mecca ; https://ristorantemystica.wordpress....-of-the-kaaba/ ; and  https://theionpublishing.com/shop/cu...he-black-cube/

It ties in with our conversation on the Dragon Court thread about Lucifer/Eve/Cain bloodline.

----------


## Firestarter

> I’ve searched in vain for current information on the major shareholders in BlackRock since PNC sold most of its stake.
> The following lists Kuwait Investment Authority (for the government of Kuwait) with a 5.2% stake on 8 July:
> https://fintel.io/so/us/blk
> (http://archive.is/FufMA)


Another interesting investment fund that I had never heard of is the First Trust Portfolios LP that is so “secretive” that it doesn’t even have a Wikipedia page!
In 2014, First Trust owned almost 10% of the shares in the largest investment fund in the whole world BlackRock...

Here’s more current information on the portfolio of First Trust (this includes “recent” information): https://fintel.io/i/first-trust-portfolios-lp


At the following link, is just about the only information I found on First Trust on the whole internet!
The Wheaton, Illinois, based company doesn’t have a big building for a headquarter or much publicity. Even many professionals working in the ETF industry don’t know of First Trust.

First Trust generates some $475 million in Exchange-Traded Fund (ETF) revenue a year, that’s not far behind the gigantic Vanguard with $620 million a year.
But as First Trust lets their clients pay much higher fees, their profit margins are obviously much higher than Vanguard’s.

Much of First Trust is owned by its CEO James Allen Bowen (who must be very wealthy and powerful).
Bowen bought the company from the family of Robert Donald Van Kampen, for a mere $3 million in 2010: https://www.etfstream.com/features/e...tf-powerhouse/
(http://archive.is/5qjgi)

----------


## Pauls' Revere

and Blackrock is now assisting the FED by purchasing corporate bonds. Owning Blackrock (BLK) is about as close to being a FED stakeholder as you and I will ever get.

----------


## devil21

> and Blackrock is now assisting the FED by purchasing corporate bonds. Owning Blackrock (BLK) is about as close to being a FED stakeholder as you and I will ever get.


Neel Kashkari was asked yesterday on CNBC about the Fed buying bonds of Apple and other large mainstream companies, who surely would be able to otherwise find bond buyers in regular markets, under the program you mentioned.  The reasoning of the question is that FedResAct 13(3), under which that program is operated, is very restrictive about bond buying and only applies to bonds from companies that otherwise would not find buyers for market disruption reasons.  Kashkari dodged the entire question and focused on the Fed buying the the junk bond ETFs.  Not a word about the facility he was asked about.  He obviously did NOT want to answer why the Fed is buying Apple's bonds.

The only reasonable explanation is that the Fed's bond buying SPV, through Blackrock, is handing Apple newly created money and Apple is then using it to buyback their own stock, which is sending their stock higher every day and has a huge weighting on the Dow's daily index number.  The Fed is handing out newly created money to many of these high flying companies, via this bond program, that is being used to artificially inflate their stocks and create an illusion of a healthy stock market, if one goes by the daily index closing numbers alone.  The S&P500 is pretty much now the S&P5, since the other 495 stocks are either flat or falling.  But the average Joe looks at the daily closing numbers and thinks "everything is fine", thanks to a handful of companies receiving fresh Fed cash via their illegal bond program, which is then dumped into their own stock.  If not for that illegal bond buying operation and the rest of the Fed's 13(3) operations, markets would be down at least 40%, not sitting at near all time highs.

(eta:  Apple and Tesla and soon several others are splitting their stock shares, reducing the per share price, which allows even more Fed money to be pumped into them without the prices appearing any more ridiculous than they already do.  A sort of "price reset", since those stocks are already getting out of cost reach of retail bagholders.  Seems to me that the Fed is hell bent on keeping up the facade of "everything is fine" even to the point of blatantly violating its own charter and turning the entire NYSE into about 10 stocks doing AWESOME while everything else goes to $#@!.  Apple up 20% today!  Every other stock down 5% today.  "Dow closes in the green" is the headline everyone sees.  Especially in case of another lockdown, which Kashkari himself is advocating, and the coming default tsunami.  Move along folks, nothing to see here.  Everything is fine.  If it isn't fine for you then you must be doing something wrong.  Markets are green!)

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Neel Kashkari was asked yesterday on CNBC about the Fed buying bonds of Apple and other large mainstream companies, who surely would be able to otherwise find bond buyers in regular markets, under the program you mentioned.  The reasoning of the question is that FedResAct 13(3), under which that program is operated, is very restrictive about bond buying and only applies to bonds from companies that otherwise would not find buyers for market disruption reasons.  Kashkari dodged the entire question and focused on the Fed buying the the junk bond ETFs.  Not a word about the facility he was asked about.  He obviously did NOT want to answer why the Fed is buying Apple's bonds.
> 
> The only reasonable explanation is that the Fed's bond buying SPV, through Blackrock, is handing Apple newly created money and Apple is then using it to buyback their own stock, which is sending their stock higher every day and has a huge weighting on the Dow's daily index number.  The Fed is handing out newly created money to many of these high flying companies, via this bond program, that is being used to artificially inflate their stocks and create an illusion of a healthy stock market, if one goes by the daily index closing numbers alone.  The S&P500 is pretty much now the S&P5, since the other 495 stocks are either flat or falling.  But the average Joe looks at the daily closing numbers and thinks "everything is fine", thanks to a handful of companies receiving fresh Fed cash via their illegal bond program, which is then dumped into their own stock.  If not for that illegal bond buying operation and the rest of the Fed's 13(3) operations, markets would be down at least 40%, not sitting at near all time highs.
> 
> (eta:  Apple and Tesla and soon several others are splitting their stock shares, reducing the per share price, which allows even more Fed money to be pumped into them without the prices appearing any more ridiculous than they already do.  A sort of "price reset", since those stocks are already getting out of cost reach of retail bagholders.  Seems to me that the Fed is hell bent on keeping up the facade of "everything is fine" even to the point of blatantly violating its own charter and turning the entire NYSE into about 10 stocks doing AWESOME while everything else goes to $#@!.  Apple up 20% today!  Every other stock down 5% today.  "Dow closes in the green" is the headline everyone sees.  Especially in case of another lockdown, which Kashkari himself is advocating, and the coming default tsunami.  Move along folks, nothing to see here.  Everything is fine.  If it isn't fine for you then you must be doing something wrong.  Markets are green!)


^^^THIS^^^

SPOT ON!!! + rep.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> I hope we can agree that when our economy is effectively a monopoly, we are effectively enslaved by a totalitarian state. I really don't care which "ism" - capitalism, liberalism, socialism, communism or... Zionism - is used as an excuse for creating a one world monopoly.

----------


## Firestarter

As the result of implementation of BlackRock’s August 2019 “going direct” bailout plan, BlackRock’s assets under management have increased with 12% in only a year to a whopping $7.8 trillion.

BlackRock‘s shares rose another 3% after this news was published. BlackRock's stock has surged more than 25% in 2020 thanks to the coronavirus bailout plan: https://edition.cnn.com/2020/10/13/i...ngs/index.html


It is expected that BlackRock and Vanguard will even further increase their ownership of all the major corporations.
It is estimated by Bloomberg that by 2028 BlackRock and Vanguard together will control $20 trillion in assets.

Vanguard will increase its $4.7 trillion of assets to more than $10 trillion by 2023.
BlackRock could reach $10 trillion by 2025 (according to Bloomberg from “only” $6 trillion today).


Vanguard founder Jack Bogle boasted in November 2019 at the Council on Foreign Relations about BlackRock, Vanguard and State Street Corp: 


> That’s about 20 per cent owned by this oligopoly of three. It is too bad that there aren’t more people in the index-fund business.




Global ETF assets could surge to $25 trillion by 2025 according to Jim Ross, chairman of State Street’s global ETF business: https://financialpost.com/investing/...estings-future
(https://archive.is/z1h9D)

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Informative thraed, who would have thunk that in 2020 Blackrock would be key player in $Trillions worth Fed Reserve induced money spend, massive wealth shifts for Wall Street Billionaires and exploding debt after covid under MAGA watch.

----------


## Firestarter

Fed head Jerome Powell and BlackRock CEO Larry Fink are also wheeling and dealing.
After Powell gave BlackRock the lucrative no-bid go direct deal in 2019, Powell invested an estimated $25 million through BlackRock. At the same time Powell held confidential phone calls with Fink.
BlackRock doubled the value of Powells investments in only 1 year! This wouldn't perhaps be some sort of conflict of interest?

For anybody still paying attention, it must be clear that US President Joe Biden is not the one making decisions.
It appears that the biggest investment fund in the world, BlackRock, really decides what happens in the USA. No less than 3 of Biden's most influential economic appointees come from BlackRock, all 3 also hail from the Obama Administration.

Biden named Brian Deese as Director of the National Economic Council. Deese was BlackRock's Global Head of Sustainable Investing after he held senior economic posts under Obama.
Nigerian-born Adewale Wally Adeyemo is Biden's Deputy Treasury Secretary. Adeyemo was a senior adviser and Chief of Staff to BlackRock CEO Larry Fink from 2017 to 2019, after leaving the Obama Administration.
Michael Pyle is the Senior Economic Adviser to Vice President Kamala Harris. Before that he was Global Chief Investment Strategist at BlackRock where he oversaw the investment of some $9 trillion. Before joining BlackRock he was a senior adviser to the Undersecretary of the Treasury for International Affairs in the Obama Administration.

In 2019, Larry Fink also joined the Board of the Davos World Economic Forum, in preparation of the Going Direct Great Reset...
Fink named 52-year-old Marcos Antonio Slim Domit, son of Mexicos wealthiest, the very corrupt Carlos Slim, to BlackRocks Board. In 2015, the eldest son of Carlos, Carlos Slim Domit, was Co-Chair of the World Economic Forum Latin America.

In November 2011, Mexican Presidential candidate Peña Nieto went to Wall Street where he met Larry Fink, before he was elected president in 2012.
Then in 2016, Peña Nieto appointed head of BlackRock Mexico, Isaac Volin, as No. 2 at the oil state monopoly PEMEX. PEMEX was sold off to private investors of which BlackRock was the first to benefit. In only 7 seven months, BlackRock secured $1 billion in PEMEX energy projects: https://www.globalresearch.ca/more-b...magine/5748159

----------


## Firestarter

The BlackRock Investment Institute (BII) directs BlackRock where to invest money by predicting (political) events.
The Chairman of the BlackRock Investment Institute is Tom Donilon, a long-time advisor to Joe Biden.
In 2008, Donilon started working for presidential candidate Obama’s to prepare him for his debates, before becoming President Obama’s National Security Advisor.

Tom Donilon’s job description for BlackRock is to: “_leverage the firm’s expertise and generate proprietary research to provide insights on the global economy, markets, geopolitics and long-term asset allocation_”.
With his wife, Catherine Russell, in charge of White House personnel; his brother, Mike Donilon, Senior Advisor to the President; and his daughter, Sarah Donilon, on the National Security Council you could say that he has some inside insights on the White House strategy (not to mention influence).

See Tom Donilon and his wife, with sleepy Joe.


What's a "conflict of interest" anyway?
Cheryl Mills, Hillary Clinton’s attorney of record, is also on the board of BlackRock: https://theconservativetreehouse.com...e-white-house/

----------


## devil21

> The BlackRock Investment Institute (BII) directs BlackRock where to invest money by predicting (political) events.
> The Chairman of the BlackRock Investment Institute is Tom Donilon, a long-time advisor to Joe Biden.
> In 2008, Donilon started working for presidential candidate Obamas to prepare him for his debates, before becoming President Obamas National Security Advisor.
> 
> *Tom Donilons job description for BlackRock is to: leverage the firms expertise and generate proprietary research to provide insights on the global economy, markets, geopolitics and long-term asset allocation.
> With his wife, Catherine Russell, in charge of White House personnel; his brother, Mike Donilon, Senior Advisor to the President; and his daughter, Sarah Donilon, on the National Security Council you could say that he has some inside insights on the White House strategy (not to mention influence)*.
> 
> See Tom Donilon and his wife, with sleepy Joe.
> 
> ...


Nice research.  I've seen plenty about how messed up this scam all is but _that $#@! is simply beyond the pale_.

----------

